# Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)



## TotalWarFan (18. Juni 2012)

*Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*

Hallo erstmal...
Da mein alter Gamer Pc 5 Jahre alt ist wollte ich mir nun einen neuen anlegen...
Da ich keinerlei Ahnung in Hardware habe habe ich mir testberichte angeschaut und nun dies zusammengestellt
Mein Highend Gamer PC vom 18.06.2012, 00:37 | Geizhals EU
Es fehlt noch eine Festplatte,ein DvD brenner und ein Prozessorkühler...
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen...
Schaut euch bitte meine Wunschliste an und kritisiert sie..
Vielleicht gibt es ja bessere preiswertere billigere Komponenten da ich nicht viel Geld habe(bin Azubi)
Ich spiele hauptsächlich die TotalWarGames von Creative Assembly..
Fragen: Brauche ich bei diesem Mainboard überhaupt eine Soundkarte? Reicht der Referenzkühler des i5 3570k? Reichen 8 GB Arbeitsspeicher?
Könnt ihr mir noch einen guten preiswerten Monitor empfehlen?
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!!!
Danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## der_knoben (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

HAllo und willkommen.

Also beim MB kannst du auch das AsROck Z77 Pro3 oder PRo4 nehmen, wenn dir die Ausstattung reicht. ICh selbst besitze das Z75 Pro3 von AsRock, das kann zwar kein SSD CAching, braucht aber auch keiner.
Beim Gehäuse würde ich das etwas kleinere Phantom 410 nehmen.
Beim NT würde ich etwas mehr investieren, bspw. das BeQuiet Straight Power E9 480CM.
Ob du die Soundkarte brauchst, kommt darauf an, wie gut dein Headset und deine Soundanlage sind. DIe Soundchips sind qualitativ schlechter als eine Soundkarte, wobei der Chip auch ausreichen kann.


Edit sagt: Beim Knoben ist der Teufel los mit 6666 Posts.


----------



## Redbull0329 (18. Juni 2012)

RAM bitte als Low Profile ohne die Hahnenkämme, die ecken an vielen Kühlern an. Apropos Kühler: Der Intel Kühler ist zum takten absolut ungeeignet, da brauchst du unbedingt was stärkeres, wie z.B. den Thermalright HR-02 Macho.

 dem Knoben! (dessen Gehäuse vom Redbull nachgekauft wurde )


----------



## TotalWarFan (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Erstmal vielen dank für deine Antwort!
Kann ich mit dem Asrock Z77 Pro3 oder Pro4 auch gut die GPU und CPU übertakten?


----------



## chris991 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

wie oben beschrieben, desweiteren würde ich lieber corsair vengance low profile nehmen, da du ja noch nen custom cpu kühler aufbauen möchtest.bei deiner konfiguration könntest du sehr gut probleme haben, dass der cpu kühler die kühlrippen jener rams überstreift.


----------



## Redbull0329 (18. Juni 2012)

Die GPU Übertaktung hat nichts mit dem Mainboard zu tun, das hängt einzig und allein von der Grafikkarte ab. 

Das ASrock ist gut gerüstet zum OC, wobei hier die MSI und Asus Boards benutzerfreundlicher sein sollen.


----------



## TotalWarFan (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

@Redbull0329
Danke für deine Antwort!
Ja ich habe gehört bei der I5 3570k hätte Überhitzungsprobleme 
Ok werde mir dann den Thermalright Hr-02 Macho zulegen!


----------



## ich111 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Empfehlenswerte Speicherriegel: G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C9D-8GAB) | Geizhals EU oder Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) | Geizhals EU



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> @Redbull0329
> Danke für deine Antwort!
> Ja ich habe gehört bei der I5 3570k hätte Überhitzungsprobleme
> Ok werde mir dann den Thermalright Hr-02 Macho zulegen!


Der wird erst über ca. 4,5GHz wirklich heiß, bis dahin schafft der Macho das aber und darüber wär es eh nicht mehr alltagstauglich

Ich persönlich würde ein Gehäuse mit weniger Anbauten wählen, dass ist aber deine Entscheidung


----------



## chris991 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

überhitzungsprobleme würde ich das nicht nennen, aber es sollte ja allgemein bekannt sein, dass man eine cpu nicht mit dem standart boxed kühler übertakten sollte (stichwort wärme, lautstärke, leistung)


----------



## Redbull0329 (18. Juni 2012)

Ganz ehrlich: Ich hab die Teile nie für was anderes verwendet als um den Müll im Mülleimer zu kompremieren, und bereue das auch nicht


----------



## chris991 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

die kühlleistung der boxed sind stets gut, beim übertakten hört dann der spaß aber auf


----------



## TotalWarFan (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Könnt ihr mir ein cool aussehendes gutes gehäuse empfehlen dass jetzt nicht direkt 130 euro kostet wieder der big phantom?


----------



## der_knoben (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Naja, aufheben würde ich den boxed schon, das macht sich beim weiterkauf besser.

Ansonsten ist er für OC denkbar ungeeignet, da ist der Thermalright MAcho schon die aktuelle P/L Referenz, wenig mehr Leistung bekommt man da nur für noch mehr Geld.


----------



## TotalWarFan (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Sollte ich mir eine SSD zulegen?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Sollte ich mir eine SSD zulegen?


 
Wenn du auf schnelle Zugriffszeiten und Booting stehst. - Ja


----------



## chris991 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

sofern du dein betriebssystem auf der ssd laufen lässt, willst du sie nicht mehr missen.auch programme oder spiele laufen unheimlich schneller 

ps: mit spiele meine ich z.B. world of warcraft ladezeiten.


----------



## ich111 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Sollte ich mir eine SSD zulegen?


 Ja (brauchen tut man sie nicht unbedingt, aber einmal SSD immer SSD), aber die kann man immer nachrüsten

Gehäuse: Produktvergleich Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced Black & White Edition (RC-692A-KKN5-BW), Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL), Fractal Design Define R3 USB 3.0 schwarz, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R3-USB3-BL), Fractal Design Define R3 USB 3.0 weiß, schal


----------



## der_knoben (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Also nach meinem nüchternen Befinden ist eine SSD nicht nötig. Ich habe mir durch die große Euphorie und die vielen positiven Aussagen sowie den sehr guten Preis eine Crucial m4 gekauft, allerdings hat sie mich jetzt nicht vom Hocker gehauen, wie ich es erwartet hätte. Nem Kumpel von mir ist es nicht anders gegangen.

Bezüglich Gehäuse kannst du dir mal das Cooler Master CM STorm Enforcer oder HAF 912plus angucken.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Sollte ich mir eine SSD zulegen?


 
wenn das Budget dafür reicht: ja

Edit: 4posts gleichzeitig


----------



## Redbull0329 (18. Juni 2012)

Ja, lieber direkt ne SSD und Windows drauf als nachher nochmal neu installieren zu müssen 

Coole Gehäuse (Ansichtssache) sind z.B. das Sharkoon T28, das Xigmatek Midgard II, das Fractal Design Arc Midi, das Thermaltake Overseer, das NZXT Phantom 410 oder auch das Cooler Master CM690 II Advanced


----------



## ich111 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

In der gleichen Minute, dass ist sehr selten


----------



## TotalWarFan (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Erstmal danke für die Antworten! Find ich echt klasse dass ihr mir helft!Habe leider keinerlei kenntnisse was hardware angeht 
Verdiene leider nur 300 Brutto im monat deswegen wird eine SSD wohl nicht drin sein 
Könnt ihr mir eine alternative schnelle festplatte(1TB) empfehlen?
und welches Mainboard soll ich mir jetzt holen? Ein asrock pro3 oder pro4 oder doch ein asus oder msi?


----------



## Redbull0329 (18. Juni 2012)

Wird heute Abend Internetgeschichte geschrieben? 

Mainboard entweder ein ASrock Z77 Pro4 MVP, ein Asus P8Z77 oder ein MSI Z77-G43.


----------



## der_knoben (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Wenn dir die Ausstattung eines Pro3 bezüglich Anschlüssen am Backpanel und intern reicht, dann kannst du das nehmen. Wenn du noch die letzten 3 oder 5 EUR sparen willst, dann nimmst du das AsRock Z75 Pro3.

Bei der Festplatte kannst du eine Seagate/Samsung SpinPoint F3/Barracuda nehmen, oder eine WD Caviar BLue.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Meine kinder werden dass in 30 Jahren in ihren Geschichtsbüchern lesen


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Du kannst eine Samsung F3 1TB nehmen. Schnell und leise.
Das Asrock Z77 Pro3 sollte eigentlich reichen und Asrock ist gut.


----------



## chris991 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s


----------



## TotalWarFan (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ok und welchen dvd brenner soll ich mir holen?
Ich schaue keine blueray filme aber hat ein blueray laufwerke nicht auch andere vorteile?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

nicht das ich wüsste, vielleicht sind sie ein bisschen schneller beim Brennen oder donstiges


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Nein. Blu Ray brauchst du nur wenn du auch Blu Ray benutzt.
Du kannst einfach einen günstiger DVD Brenner nehmen.


----------



## chris991 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

LG Electronics GH22NS90 SATA DVD+-R/RW bulk schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks z.B.


----------



## der_knoben (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

LG GH22NS50 oder LG GH24NS, oder LG GH22NS90 sind da eigentlich mit die günstigsten und auch recht gut. Der muss ja eh nichts können, da man selbst DVDs nur noch selten benutzt.


----------



## TotalWarFan (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ok meint ihr ich soll mir eine soundkarte holen?!
Ich will mir ein sehr gutes headset holen um bei totalwar das Schlachtgetümmel zu erleben als wäre es vor mir


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Eine gute Soundkarte kostet um 50€.


----------



## Redbull0329 (18. Juni 2012)

Das würde sich dann anbieten. Die Asus Xonar DX soll aus P/L Sicht gut sein


----------



## TotalWarFan (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Könntest du mir eine preiswerte empfehlen?
Das letzte das ich noch bräuchte wäre eine empfehlung eines monitors und eines headsets ^^


----------



## ich111 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Ok meint ihr ich soll mir eine soundkarte holen?!
> Ich will mir ein sehr gutes headset holen um bei totalwar das Schlachtgetümmel zu erleben als wäre es vor mir


 Beim Headset würde ich dir zu einem Stereokopfhörer (z.B. Superlux HD681 schwarz | Geizhals Deutschland) und einem Mikro (Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon | Geizhals Deutschland) raten

Der DG würde ich die DX aufgrund des PCIe Anschlusses vorziehen

Zum Monitor: Willst du mit dem Rechner auch Bilder bearbeiten? Was willst du sonst noch alles damit machen? wie groß soll er sein?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



ich111 schrieb:


> Beim Headset würde ich dir zu einem Stereokopfhörer (z.B. Superlux HD681 schwarz | Geizhals Deutschland) und ein Mikro (Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon | Geizhals Deutschland) empfehlen
> 
> Der DG würde ich die DX aufgrund des PCIe Anschlusses vorziehen


 
Da bin ich seiner Meinung, Headsets haben enfach ein mega mieses P/l.


----------



## TotalWarFan (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

ok dann nehm ich mir stereo kopfhörer
@monitor 24 ZOLL
ich spiele damit nur..
Ich spiele rollenspiele wie skyrim
MMos wie guild wars 2(bald)
immense riesige strategiespiele wie shogun 2 TOTALWAR
und natürlich battlefield 3


----------



## Redbull0329 (18. Juni 2012)

Wieviel kannst du ausgeben?


----------



## TotalWarFan (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

mein budget bei dem monitor liebt bei maximal 300 euro !


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> mein budget bei dem monitor liebt bei maximal 300 euro !


 
120 Hertz gewünscht?


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Dann würde ich mir ein IPS Schirm kaufen. Z.B. einen von Dell.


----------



## TotalWarFan (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

was bringt 120 hertz?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> was bringt 120 hertz?


 
120Hz wirken bei schnellen Bewegungen weicher. Und je nach Genre ist das deutlich spürbar.


----------



## ich111 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Das Bild wirk etwas flüssiger, aber da zahlst du ordentlich dafür. Ich würde einen guten Alrounder wie den Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> 120Hz wirken bei schnellen Bewegungen weicher. Und je nach Genre ist das deutlich spürbar.


 
120Hz kostet aber.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



Threshold schrieb:


> 120Hz kostet aber.


 
Das stimmt leider. Ich dachte nur, weil der TE bis 300 Euro gehen wollte. 
Wenn er allerdings den UltraSharp nimmt, kann er das Geld noch anderweitig einsetzen. 

Ich hoffe es kommen noch weitere, bis jetzt bietet der 120Hz Markt keine allzu große Auswahl.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

mein samsung ist nicht so teuer und ich finde ihn klasse


----------



## TotalWarFan (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Also soll ich dann aufjedenfall diesen ultrasharp nehmen ist er der preiswerteste?
also mein bester freund hat so einen ultrasharp und bei dem glitzert es sehr! Ist das normal? 
Ich verarsch euch nicht! Dem sein bildschirm glitzert wirklich!


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Also soll ich dann aufjedenfall diesen ultrasharp nehmen ist er der preiswerteste?
> also mein bester freund hat so einen ultrasharp und bei dem glitzert es sehr! Ist das normal?
> Ich verarsch euch nicht! Dem sein bildschirm glitzert wirklich!


 
Das Glitzern kommt vom IPS Panel.
Wenn dich das stört musst du ein Schirm mit TN Panel nehmen. TN hat aber auch Nachteile.


----------



## ich111 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ja das liegt an der starken Entspiegelung +IPS, die meisten hier haben sich nach wenigen Stunden mit dem Glitzern zurechtgefunden und bemerken es gar nicht mehr.
Du kannst dich ja etwas länger vor den setzten und wenn dich das glitzern dann nicht mehr stört, dann würde ich zu dem greifen


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Glitzern kommt vom IPS Panel.


 
Gibt es ein Video, indem man dieses gut sehen/vergleichen kann?


----------



## TotalWarFan (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ok werd mir den dann nehmen 
Welches von den eben empfohlenen mainboards soll ich nun holen?
Und welches gehäuse von den empfohlenen?


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Gibt es ein Video, indem man dieses gut sehen/vergleichen kann?


 
Das weiß ich nicht. Da musst du mal bei Youtube gucken. Aber es stört nicht wirklich.
Bei TN stört es mich viel mehr dass sich der Kontrast sofort verändert wenn du dich ein Stück vor dem Schirm bewegst. Das hast du bei IPS nicht.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

das mit dem Kontrast merke ich gar nicht


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> das mit dem Kontrast merke ich gar nicht


 
Sowas kommt immer von Leuten die ein TN Schirm haben.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Sowas kommt immer von Leuten die ein TN Schirm haben.


 
Kann sein


----------



## ich111 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Hier mal ein Video um den Unterschied zwischen TN un IPS deutlich zu machen 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DhevKSYIMrY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Und hier das Glitzern: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uBdnijR9qSA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Wow schönes Video


----------



## TotalWarFan (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

@threshold
Du hast eine gtx 690 ?! WOW unglaubliche grafikkarte..
Du musst ja echt geld zum braten haben


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ich sehe nichts. Kannst du das mal einbinden?
Einfach den YouTube Button benutzen und dann alles in der URL einkopieren was hinter dem Gleichheitszeichen ist.

Die GTX 690 könnte etwas schneller sein.


----------



## ich111 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Jetzt ist es schön



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich sehe nichts. Kannst du das mal einbinden?
> Einfach den YouTube Button benutzen und dann alles in der URL einkopieren was hinter dem Gleichheitszeichen ist.
> 
> Die GTX 690 könnte etwas schneller sein.


 Der Youtube Button funktioniert nicht (schon klar wenn mans mit der URL oder /watch probiert), mit dem Video Button gings


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ja jetzt ist es schön


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Das ist leider das Problem bei LCD Monitoren.
Keiner kriegt wirklich schwarz hin.
Ich hoffe auf OLED Monitore.


----------



## ich111 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist leider das Problem bei LCD Monitoren.
> Keiner kriegt wirklich schwarz hin.
> Ich hoffe auf OLED Monitore.


 Da gibts jetzt von LG einen TV, der wird aber unbezahlbar sein


----------



## TotalWarFan (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Achso das hätten wir fast vergessen!
Welches Netzteil empfiehlt ihr mir?


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



ich111 schrieb:


> Da gibts jetzt von LG einen TV, der wird aber unbezahlbar sein


 
Ich weiß aber unbezahlbar ist so eine Sache.
Ich trauere in der Beziehung immer den Röhren Monitoren nach.
Die hatten einen tollen Kontrast, sattes schwarz, waren Blickwinkel unabhängig und hatten extrem kurze Schaltzeiten.
Schade dass sie so schwer sind und so viel Platz einnehmen und dass es sie nicht in den heute üblichen Auflösungen gibt.
Sonst hätte ich einen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß aber unbezahlbar ist so eine Sache.
> Ich trauere in der Beziehung immer den Röhren Monitoren nach.
> Die hatten einen tollen Kontrast, sattes schwarz, waren Blickwinkel unabhängig und hatten extrem kurze Schaltzeiten.
> Schade dass sie so schwer sind und so viel Platz einnehmen und dass es sie nicht in den heute üblichen Auflösungen gibt.
> Sonst hätte ich einen.


Also besser ausgedrückt der perfekte Monitor
hätte ich auch gerne


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ich suche einen Röhren Monitor mit 5000 Pixel in 16:10 Format. 
Gibt es leider nicht.


----------



## ich111 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich suche einen Röhren Monitor mit 5000 Pixel in 16:10 Format.
> Gibt es leider nicht.


 Ich wäre mit einem bezahlbaren OLED 24" 1920x1200 zufrieden


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Plasma hat eine guten Kontrast. Gibt es aber auch nicht.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Plasma hat eine guten Kontrast. Gibt es aber auch nicht.


 
Der zieht aber Unmengen an Strom und ist nicht der beste fuers Gaming


----------



## TotalWarFan (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Und er kann auslaufen


----------



## ich111 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Und Bilder brennen sich ein


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Der zieht aber Unmengen an Strom und ist nicht der beste fuers Gaming


 


ich111 schrieb:


> Und Bilder brennen sich ein


 
Das stimmt aber es ging mir nur um den Kontrast.
Nicht immer setzt sich das beste System durch.

Das war schon bei Video Kassetten so.
Video 2000 war das bessere System trotzdem hat sich VHS durchgesetzt. Einfach weil es in der Herstellung günstiger war.
Und jetzt ratet mal was sich preiswerter herstellen lässt. LCD oder Plasma oder Röhre?


----------



## TotalWarFan (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Lcd ?!


----------



## ich111 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Natürlich Plasma?   
Geiz ist Geil sag ich nur


----------



## TotalWarFan (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Stimmt da hast du Recht.Man bekommt 50 Zoll plasmas schon für 400 Euro...


----------



## ich111 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Das war ironisch gemeint


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

ich glaube LCDs sind am einfachsten herzustellen


----------



## coroc (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Würd ich auch sagen, Röhrenteile sind asuf jeden Fall schwerer und teurer  herzustellen


----------



## TotalWarFan (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



coroc schrieb:


> Würd ich auch sagen, Röhrenteile sind asuf jeden Fall schwerer und teurer  herzustellen


Nein das denke ich eher nicht,da die Beleuchtung nur einerseits betrieben wurde...


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

LCD kostet in der Produktion nichts. Das weiß ich weil ich jemanden kenne der sich damit auskennt.
Die Preise für die Geräte hier liegen alleine an den vielen Zwischenhändlern und Lieferanten.


----------



## ich111 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



Threshold schrieb:


> LCD kostet in der Produktion nichts. Das weiß ich weil ich jemanden kenne der sich damit auskennt.
> Die Preise für die Geräte hier liegen alleine an den vielen Zwischenhändlern und Lieferanten.


 Das gleiche wie bei den CPUs, bloß, dass die Entwicklung weniger kostet


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



Threshold schrieb:


> LCD kostet in der Produktion nichts.


 
Und LED-Backlight und Ambilight?


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Und LED-Backlight und Ambilight?


 
LCD ist die Technik. LED nur die Hintergrundbeleuchtung.
LEDs kostet heute nicht mal mehr einen Cent. LED sind günstiger in der Herstellung als Leuchtstoffröhren. Da aber die Hersteller damit noch werben können, können sie auch noch mehr dafür verlangen. Die Gewinnmarge ist also höher.
Wo die Grenze inzwischen erreicht ist, ist bei den DVD Brennern. Günstige ginge auch noch aber dann würden die Hersteller drauf zahlen.


----------



## TotalWarFan (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ich hoffe,dass die Technik der OLEDs bald verbessert wird.Die sind echt top!
Aber die Lebensdauer ist ein Riesenproblem  und natürlich der Preis! (momentan)


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Wie lange Leben die denn?


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Wie lange Leben die denn?


 
Nicht sehr lange. Es sind eben organische Dioden. Sauerstoff zerstört sie sofort. Und sie altern eben. Schneller als LEDs.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nicht sehr lange. Es sind eben organische Dioden. Sauerstoff zerstört sie sofort. Und sie altern eben. Schneller als LEDs.


 
So ein 25" Monitor kostet 5000 Euro? Da braucht man schon einen schönen Verdienst.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Dann besteht da wohl noch Aufholungsbedarf


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> So ein 25" Monitor kostet 5000 Euro? Da braucht man schon einen schönen Verdienst.


 
Keine Ahnung was ein Monitor kostet. Aber jetzt würde ich mir keinen kaufen.
Es geht nicht nur darum dass die Haltbarkeit nicht sehr lange ist. Sie verlieren schnell an Leuchtkraft. In 2 Jahren haben sie nur noch 60% der Leuchtkraft und nach 5 Jahren sind es nur noch 20%.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Dann besteht da wohl noch Aufholungsbedarf


 
Ich frage mich aber wie man Kohlenstoff gegen Sauerstoff widerstandsfähiger machen könnte, sodass die Lebensdauer länger hält.

5000 Euro ist mir ein besseres Bild nicht wert. Auch wenn OLED's sparsamer sind. Da kaufe ich mir lieber für 400 Euro einen LED-120Hz-TFT und für 4600 Euro einen Plasma-Fernseher.


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Du musst sie nur gut einpacken damit kein Sauerstoff herankommen kann.
Das ist eine Frage der Herstellung und des Aufwands.
Die Hersteller wollen aber billig sein und daher interessiert es sie nicht dass du die Schirme nach 4 Jahren wegwerfen kannst. Du musst dann neu kaufen und das finden sie super.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst sie nur gut einpacken damit kein Sauerstoff herankommen kann.
> Das ist eine Frage der Herstellung und des Aufwands.
> Die Hersteller wollen aber billig sein und daher interessiert es sie nicht dass du die Schirme nach 4 Jahren wegwerfen kannst. Du musst dann neu kaufen und das finden sie super.


Typische große Konzerne halt


----------



## ich111 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ich sag nur geplante Obsoleszenz. Da gabs sogar schon Drucker, bei denen ein Chip mitzählte wie viele Seiten der druckt und ab einer bestimmten Seitenzahl meldete der sich als defekt


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



ich111 schrieb:


> Ich sag nur geplante Obsoleszenz. Da gabs sogar schon Drucker, bei denen ein Chip mitzählte wie viele Seiten der druckt und ab einer bestimmten Seitenzahl meldete der sich als defekt


 
Das ist doch ein Witz oder?
Verstößt das nicht gegen das Gesetz?


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Du kannst es ihnen ja nicht nachweisen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Chip ausbauen, schauen was der kann und fertig ist die Sache


----------



## ich111 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ich will in die Richtung Ingenieur und mir graust davor Dinge zu bauen die frühzeitig kaputt gehen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

ich will auch in die Rihtung gehen, dann baue ich halt was anderes


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



ich111 schrieb:


> Ich will in die Richtung Ingenieur und mir graust davor Dinge zu bauen die frühzeitig kaputt gehen


 
Als Ingenieur steht man immer mit dem halben Fuß im Knast.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Wenn sie nichts nachweisen können sie dich auch nicht in den Knast stecken
Außerdem haben wir in Germany Ingenieursmangel


----------



## ich111 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Als Ingenieur steht man immer mit dem halben Fuß im Knast.


 Ja leider. Alles was du machst lässt das Unternehmen patentieren und wenn etwas schief läuft bzw. dem Konzern nicht gefällt wirds auf dich abgewälzt


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



ich111 schrieb:


> Ja leider. Alles was du machst lässt das Unternehmen patentieren und wenn etwas schief läuft bzw. dem Konzern nicht gefällt wirds auf dich abgewälzt


 Läuft das nicht in vielen Berufs so?


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Läuft das nicht in vielen Berufs so?


 
Nein. Ich liefere Qualität ab. Immer und zu jeder Zeit.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nein. Ich liefere Qualität ab. Immer und zu jeder Zeit.


 
In ner Anwaltskanzlei aber und in Banken


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Wenn sie nichts nachweisen können sie dich auch nicht in den Knast stecken


 
Sie können nachweisen wer eine 150 Tonnen Brücke gebaut hat. Und wenn die einbricht?

Der Multiplikator ist zwar 20, aber dennoch kann mal etwas falsch laufen.


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Selbst wenn die Brücke nach 10 Jahren baufällig geworden ist obwohl sie eigentlich 50 Jahre halten sollte. Hast du schon mal gelesen dass der Brückenbauer haftbar gemacht wurde?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Sie können nachweisen wer eine 150 Tonnen Brücke gebaut hat. Und wenn die einbricht?


 
Dann sagi ich die Talibans warens
In jedem Job kann was schief laufen, das ist das Leben


----------



## ich111 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ich weiß nicht wie es in Deutschland genau ist aber im Ammiland haftest du


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Dann muss man halt aufpassen.


----------



## Becks-Gold- (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Um nochmal auf die Diskussion mit der richtigen Grafikkarte zurückzukommen. Hier ein Test von allen GTX 670. Hoffe es gibt jetzt nochmal regen Redebedarf  Mir persönlich gefällt auch die Gigabyte Version am besten. Zusammenfassung und 3 Testsieger : Die glorreichen Sieben: 7x Nvidia Geforce GTX 670 im Vergleichstest


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ja ich finde die Gigabyte Version auch am Besten,da eine bessere Kühlleistung erzielt wird als bei der AMP Edition von Zotac...
Dafür ist die Zotac um lediglich weniger als 100 MHz vom Werk aus übertaktet! Dafür kostet sie 40€ mehr!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

mein favorit ist die asus, mda sie einfach sehr sehr leise ist


----------



## coroc (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> asusu


 Kenn ich ga nicht


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



coroc schrieb:


> Kenn ich ga nicht


 
Den Fehler mache ich grundsätzlich auch bei geizhals.de immer


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

neuer gamer pc vom 19.06.2012, 01:31 | Geizhals EU
Also das ist meine Zusammenstellung  bzw eure XD
Ich bin mir bei der Festplatte,bei dem Netzteil,Gehäuse und bei dem Mainboard nicht so sicher.
Die Graka,CPU und der CPU Kühler sind klar.Windows 7 64 Bit Premium OEM ist auch schon bestellt!
Bei den RAM ist es denke ich mal egal ob ich jetzt die von Corsair oder die von G.Skill Ares hole...


----------



## coroc (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Sieht gut aus (Puh, richtiger Thread)


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ja endlich richtiger Thread 
Ok dann habe ich direkt mal ein paar Fragen...
Das Pro3 ist doch leistungsmäßig nicht schlechter als das Pro4 sondern hat nur weniger Anschlüsse?


----------



## coroc (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Korrekt


----------



## ich111 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Den GH 24 nehmen und wenn du ein Bluray Laufwerk willst kannst du dir gleich den LG Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail | Geizhals EU anschauen. Ein DVD Brenner ist dann überflüssig


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

WOW 70€ für einen Blueray Player?! Habe eher so mit 50€ gerechnet^^


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Das Pro3 ist doch leistungsmäßig nicht schlechter als das Pro4 sondern hat nur weniger Anschlüsse?


 
Selbst mit dem Pro3 hast du alle wichtigen Anschlüsse in einem günstigen und gutem Board verpackt.



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> WOW 70€ für einen Blueray Player?! Habe eher so mit 50€ gerechnet^^


 
Das schlimme ist, die Bluray Laufwerke sind die einzigen, die optisch was zu einem teuren Gehäuse taugen.

Oder kennt hier jemand einen Hochglanz DVD-Brenner?


----------



## ich111 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> WOW 70€ für einen Blueray Player?! Habe eher so mit 50€ gerechnet^^


 Der frisst auch alles und brennt alles


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Was sagt ihr zu der Festplatte?
Was ich nicht verstehe ist,dass diese Festplatte seit ich glaube mehr als 3 jahren auf dem Markt ist!
Ist nicht innerhalb dieser 3 Jahre eine bessere auf den Markt gekommen? In diesem Preisrahmen


----------



## coroc (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Die HDD hat nen gutes P/L, und schneller sind die nur bedingt geworden


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Nicht bei Festplatten. Da geht die Entwicklung nicht mehr weiter. Es kommen nur noch immer größere Modelle und die Anzahl der Platter wird weiter reduziert. Mehr aber nicht.


----------



## ich111 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Du hast ja keine SSD, dann sollte eine flottere Platte wie die 1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s her


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Ist nicht innerhalb dieser 3 Jahre eine bessere auf den Markt gekommen?


 
Sata 2 wird durch HDD's immer noch nicht ausgereizt, deswegen bringt etwas neues bei HDD's nicht viel oder gar nichts.


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ok werd mir diese dann holen...
Nächste Frage:Reichen 480W für mein System?
Ich werde meine CPU auf 4,3 Ghz übertakten und meine GPU auf 1200Mhz...


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Nächste Frage:Reichen 480W für mein System?
> Ich werde meine CPU auf 4,3 Ghz übertakten und meine GPU auf 1200Mhz...


 
Das Netzteil wird lachen.

Ja.


----------



## ich111 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Ok werd mir diese dann holen...
> Nächste Frage:Reichen 480W für mein System?
> Ich werde meine CPU auf 4,3 Ghz übertakten und meine GPU auf 1200Mhz...


 Die CPU dürfte das ohne Probleme schaffen, die GPU könnte sich durch den Boost bereits in diesen Regionen bewegen, ob da noch mehr geht
Und das NT langweilt sich


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Solle ich das angegebene Netzteil nehmen? Gibt es eine etwas billigere Alternative?


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Das BeQuiet ist in der Preisklasse das beste Netzteil.


----------



## coroc (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Klar, ohne Kabelmanagement oder ein PurePower L8


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem PurePower L8 und einem StraightPower E9?


----------



## ich111 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



coroc schrieb:


> Klar, ohne Kabelmanagement oder ein PurePower L8


 Ich würde aber beim E9 bleiben, da das zu den top NTs gehört und zudem noch günstig und extrem leise ist



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem PurePower L8 und einem StraightPower E9?


Das E9 ist effizienter, moderner(bessere, modernere Elektronik), leiser und bietet fünf Jahre Garantie (das Pure nur 3)


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem PurePower L8 und einem StraightPower E9?


 
Das Straight Power hat die bessere Technik. Bessere Kabel. Besserer Lüfter. Längere Kabel und längere Garantie.


----------



## ich111 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Straight Power hat die bessere Technik. Bessere Kabel. Besserer Lüfter. Längere Kabel und längere Garantie.


Die Kabel habe ich vergessen


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Straight Power hat die bessere Technik. Bessere Kabel. Besserer Lüfter. Längere Kabel und längere Garantie.


 
Dadurch lohnt sich der Aufpreis.

Bei dem Netzteil sollte man niemals sparen, wenn es das Budget zulässt.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Wenn das Geld für das CM480 nicht reicht nimm das E9 450. Hat zwar kein KM aber kostet nicht so viel und ist eben besser als das Pure.


----------



## coroc (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Kann ich zustimmen, ich hätts nicht machen sollen, aber solange es kein Chinaböller ist irds nicht zu aschlimm sein


----------



## st.eagle (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

genauer gesagt 5 jahre garantie und im ersten jahr Vor-Ort-Austausch!!!


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Das Budget reicht...
Ich werd mir dann das E9 nehmen!


----------



## ich111 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Dadurch lohnt sich der Aufpreis.
> 
> Bei dem Netzteil sollte man niemals sparen, wenn es das Budget zulässt.


 Allein die 2 Jahre längere Garantie wäre mir den Aufpreis wert, da die Garantie bei Be Quiet spitze ist (selbst schon Erfahrungen gemacht)



st.eagle schrieb:


> genauer gesagt 5 jahre garantie und im ersten jahr Vor-Ort-Austausch!!!


Der ist top, innerhalb von 48h hast du das neue NT


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Bei dem Netzteil sollte man niemals sparen wenn es das Budget zulässt.



Ich erlaube mir mal eine Korrektur.


----------



## coroc (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Beste Wahl:daumen; Nur ein DarkPower wäre besser, aber halt wieder teurer


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Seagate Barracuda EcoGreen F3 und Spinpoint?


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Seagate Barracuda EcoGreen F3 und Spinpoint?


 
Gar keinen. Seagate hat die Festplattensparte von Samsung übernommen und verkauft nun die Samsung Platten unter dem Seagate Label.


----------



## ich111 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Die Eco Green (Ecos, Greens etc sollte man ohnehin nur als Datenplatten einsetzen) dreht langsamer und hat damit eine höhere Zugriffszeit und langsamer Übertragunsraten
Daher Systemplatten immer ohne Eco etc kaufen



Threshold schrieb:


> Gar keinen. Seagate hat die Festplattensparte  von Samsung übernommen und verkauft nun die Samsung Platten unter dem  Seagate Label.


Zwischen der von mir geposteten F3 (one Green) und der Eco Green ist sehr wohl ein Unterschied


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



ich111 schrieb:


> Die Eco Green (Ecos, Greens etc sollte man ohnehin nur als Datenplatten einsetzen) dreht langsamer und hat damit eine höhere Zugriffszeit und langsamer Übertragunsraten


 
Läuft die HDD dadurch nicht auch stabiler?


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Läuft die HDD dadurch nicht auch stabiler?


 
Nein. Sie dreht statt 7200rpm mit 5400rpm. Dadurch ist sie leiser aber auch etwas langsamer.


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Es ist so.Ich spiele alle TOTAL WAR GAMES leidenschaftlich.Es sind riesige Strategiespiele mit recht hohen Ladezeiten...
Eine schnelle wäre da nicht schlecht.Das Budget für eine SSD fehlt mir jedoch...
Deswegen muss es eine HDD sein


----------



## st.eagle (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

es gibt sie in zwei ausführungen: mit 5400 und 7200U und beide heißen ecogreen!!! was der quatsch soll


----------



## ich111 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Die F3 ist aber ohnehin recht leise und man kann sie ja auch nach der Softy Methode mit Gummiband entkoppeln: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/53957-softy-albums-hdd-entkopplung-4971.html


----------



## coroc (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Das bringts


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Gibt es einen unterschied zwischen den 8GB Ram kits von G.skil ares und low profil von corsair?


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Gibt es einen unterschied zwischen den 8GB Ram kits von G.skil ares und low profil von corsair?


 
Von der Leistung nicht. Die Ares sehen aber hübscher aus.


----------



## coroc (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Eigentlich nicht, welche genau?


----------



## ich111 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Von der Leistung nicht. Die Ares sehen aber hübscher aus.


 Und der Support von G.Skill ist besser als der von Corsair


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Von der Leistung nicht. Die Ares sehen aber hübscher aus.


 
Geschmackssache.

Kann man die HDD auch mit Gummifüßchen entkoppeln?


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Das ist bei RAM recht egal. Wenn er kaputt ist dann gleich am Anfang. Wenn RAM läuft, läuft er auch.


----------



## st.eagle (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist bei RAM recht egal. Wenn er kaputt ist dann gleich am Anfang. Wenn RAM läuft, läuft er auch.


 
mein team group hat sich nach ca 2 monaten verabschiedet, ist das noch am anfang?


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



st.eagle schrieb:


> mein team group hat sich nach ca 2 monaten verabschiedet, ist das noch am anfang?


 
Das sind auch Team Group.


----------



## coroc (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

TeamGroup ist ein Sonderfall


----------



## ich111 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Geschmackssache.
> 
> Kann man die HDD auch mit Gummifüßchen entkoppeln?


 Funktioniert auch (in vielen Fractal Gehäusen ist das ja so) aber mit Gummiband funktionierts auf jeden Fall sehr gut. Ganz leise höre ich die Zugriffe (die will ich auch hören)



coroc schrieb:


> TeamGroup ist ein Sonderfall


 Ich bin trotzdem froh, wenn es einen guten Service des Herstellers gibt, der kann nie schaden

Mit G.Skill habe ich nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht: Jeder Riegel wurde sofort richtig erkannt und läuft ohne Probleme


----------



## st.eagle (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



coroc schrieb:


> TeamGroup ist ein Sonderfall


 
kommt mir nicht mehr rein...


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ok fehlt nur noch das Gehäuse...
Wie findet ihr dieses?
Sharkoon T28 blau mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals EU


----------



## ich111 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Das kannst du nehmen, ich persönlich würde noch etwas mehr investieren


----------



## coroc (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Kannst du nehmen


----------



## st.eagle (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Ok fehlt nur noch das Gehäuse...
> Wie findet ihr dieses?
> Sharkoon T28 blau mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals EU


 
eigentlich ganz gut, nur wird front usb3.0 nicht on board angeschlossen, sondern von hinten nach vorne durchgeschleift!!!



ich111 schrieb:


> Das kannst du nehmen, ich persönlich würde noch etwas mehr investieren


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



ich111 schrieb:


> Das kannst du nehmen, ich persönlich würde noch etwas mehr investieren


 Welches würdest du mir empfehlen?


----------



## coroc (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Zum Beispiel das BitFenix Shinobi schwarz | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## st.eagle (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Welches würdest du mir empfehlen?


 
was willst du max investieren?



coroc schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel das BitFenix Shinobi schwarz | Geizhals.at EU



, aber als core und gute und leise lüfter einbauen!!!


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Welches würdest du mir empfehlen?


 
NZXT Phantom 410 weiß mit Sichtfenster (CA-PH410-W1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced Black & White Edition (RC-692A-KKN5-BW) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Das NZXT 410 weiß hatte ich auch schon in Anbetracht...
Tut mir leid die anderen sind mir zu Bürohaft^^ Da muss Licht und Sichtfenster und so sein.


----------



## coroc (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Dann das Xigmatek Midgard II (CCC-AM36BS-U01) | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Welches würdest du mir empfehlen?


 
Was willst du ausgeben?


----------



## st.eagle (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

such dir aus dieser auswahl welche, die dir gefallen und wir sagen dir dann, welche was taugen!


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Maximal 100 Euro


----------



## coroc (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Bis 100€ Gehäuse/PC-Gehäuse mit Gehäusetyp: Midi-Tower, Netzteil: ohne Netzteil, Netzteilposition: unten, Anschlüsse Front: USB 3.0 | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ich111 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Das Fractal Design Define R3 USB 3.0 schwarz, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R3-USB3-BL) | Geizhals Deutschland ist z.B. sehr gut verarbeitet und wirkt sehr edel. Das Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL) | Geizhals Deutschland ist besser belüftet


----------



## coroc (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Aber zu office, würde ich sagen


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Maximal 100 Euro


 
Sichtfenster, LED-Lüfter, anti-bürohaft. - Das trifft alles auf das Phantom zu.


----------



## st.eagle (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

oder eins von den


----------



## ich111 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Das Define schaut für mich nicht nach Büro aus, aber das lassen wir den TE entscheiden


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



coroc schrieb:


> Aber zu office, würde ich sagen


 
Würde ich auch sagen, der Phantom wäre ein Kandidat


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Das Cooler Master wäre eine Wahl.
Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced USB 3.0 mit Sichtfenster (RC-692A-KWN5) | Geizhals EU


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Cooler Master wäre eine Wahl.
> Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced USB 3.0 mit Sichtfenster (RC-692A-KWN5) | Geizhals EU


 
Dass es dieses Case nicht in weiß mit Sichtfenster gibt. Oder noch besser ein potenter Big-Tower mit großzügigem, lüfterrahmenlosen Seitenfenster.


----------



## ich111 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Dass es dieses Case nicht in weiß mit Sichtfenster gibt. Oder noch besser ein potenter Big-Tower mit großzügigem, lüfterrahmenlosen Seitenfenster.


Einen Big Tower? Eine Wakü hat er jetzt nicht geplant


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Das wäre doch nicht schlecht
**** ich seh grade max. 100€, da kommt der dann nicht mehr in Frage


----------



## coroc (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Aber zu teuer


----------



## st.eagle (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Das wäre doch nicht schlecht
> **** ich seh grade max. 100€, da kommt der dann nicht mehr in Frage


  um die 100€ ist ein dehnbarer begriff!!!


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

kann mich zwischen dem cooler master und dem nzxt einfach nicht entscheiden


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



st.eagle schrieb:


> um die 100€ ist ein dehnbarer begriff!!!


 
Schön wärs, ich finde das case aber einfach nur geil


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> kann mich zwischen dem cooler master und dem nzxt einfach nicht entscheiden


 
[x] NZXT Phantom in Weiß.

(Wobei wie gesagt, wenn es das CM mit Sichtfenster in Weiß gäbe würde ich eher dieses nehmen.)


----------



## coroc (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Würde ich auch sagen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Nimm das Phantom


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

was denn jetzt?


----------



## st.eagle (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Schön wärs, ich finde das case aber einfach nur geil


 ich steh auch auf weiß!!! 



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> was denn jetzt?



such dir aus den vorschlägen einfach das aus, das *dir* am besten gefällt!!


----------



## coroc (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Das Phantom in Weiß, wie wir gesagt hatten


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

wenns das cm in weiß geben würde, dann das, aber da das nicht der Fall ist nimm das Phantom


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> kann mich zwischen dem cooler master und dem nzxt einfach nicht entscheiden


 
Das Cooler Master ist sehr gut. Ich habe schon häufiger Hardware darin verbaut.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Cooler Master ist sehr gut. Ich habe schon häufiger Hardware darin verbaut.


 
Habe auch ein Cm bloß das trooper, kann man ja ein Seitefenste dazu kauefen


----------



## ich111 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ich und viele meiner Freunde haben Coolermaster Gehäuse, da sind sogar die günstigen außerordentlich stabil und die Verarbeitung ist selbst bei den günstigeren nicht schlecht


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ich weiß nicht wieso es das weiße Case nicht mit Fenster gibt. Aber ein geübter Modder kann ein Fenster einbauen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Fuer mein Case kann mn sogar ein Fenster kaufen, umlackieren ist ja nicht so schwer
Außerdem gibt es gehäusse mit Fenster die weiß sind wie das nzxt switch oder das corsair graphite 600t white edition


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ich bin Karosseriebauer bei Mercedes-Benz...
Das wär kein Problem


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Ich bin Karosseriebauer bei Mercedes-Benz...
> Das wär kein Problem


 
Dann ist das Problem auch gelöst, bei deinen Voraussetzungen


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Die Entscheidung...
Produktvergleich Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced USB 2.0 mit Sichtfenster (RC-692-KWN2), NZXT Phantom 410 weiß mit Sichtfenster (CA-PH410-W1) | Geizhals EU


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Die sind Beide unglaublich geil..
Eine Entscheidung ist ja fast unmöglich!
Was sagt ihr?


----------



## coroc (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Sehn beide Hammer aus, aber ich find das NZXT etwas besser als das Cooler Master in Schwarz, du könntest es ja umlakieren und ein Tagebuch draus machen


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Das 410 hat eine Fronttür. Ich mag das nicht so. Immer erst die Tür aufmachen. Und nach einem halben Jahr klappert der Mechanismus.

Außerdem hast du das falsche CM690.
Das neue hat USB 3.


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ich hab einen 100l Kompressor...
Gehen würde dies schon...


----------



## coroc (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Oder sprayen


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



coroc schrieb:


> Sehn beide Hammer aus, aber ich find das NZXT etwas besser als das Cooler Master in Schwarz, du könntest es ja umlakieren und ein Tagebuch draus machen


 Ich hab einen 100l Kompressor...
Wäre keine grosse sache


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das 410 hat eine Fronttür. Ich mag das nicht so. Immer erst die Tür aufmachen. Und nach einem halben Jahr klappert der Mechanismus.
> 
> Außerdem hast du das falsche CM690.
> Das neue hat USB 3.


 
Das wäre ein gar nicht so unwichtiges Argument!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Ich hab einen 100l Kompressor...
> Wäre keine grosse sache


 Dann machs doch
Ich würde das Phantom nehmen das sieht "cooler" aus, der einzigste nachteil ist echt die Tür wie Threshi schon gesagt hat


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Das CM mit USB 3.0 hat irgendwie kein blaues Licht beim Sichtfenster...
Ist bei der Version kein LED verbaut?


----------



## coroc (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Man könnte ja auch ein USB 3.0 Frontpanel kaufen


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Das CM mit USB 3.0 hat irgendwie kein blaues Licht beim Sichtfenster...
> Ist bei der Version kein LED verbaut?


 
Kauf dir doch ein FlexLight dazu. Oder einen LED-Lüfter. Das sollte nicht das Problem sein.

Mein Gehäuse wird auch keine Beleuchtung haben und durch mein Modding wie ein Weihnachtsbaum sein.


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Hätte da noch eine unglaublich wichtige Frage...
Wenn ich alles noch heute Abend bestelle und morgen um 11 uhr alles per Vorkasse überweise,bekomme ich es dann noch am Freitag oder Samstag? Das wäre nämlich sehr sehr geil


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Das CM mit USB 3.0 hat irgendwie kein blaues Licht beim Sichtfenster...
> Ist bei der Version kein LED verbaut?


 
Das kommt vom Hecklüfter. Das USB 3 Modell hat keinen LED Lüfter hinten.
Aber das ist ja kein Problem. Ein LED Lüfter wie der Enermax Apollish kostet 10€.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Hätte da noch eine unglaublich wichtige Frage...
> Wenn ich alles noch heute Abend bestelle und morgen um 11 uhr alles per Vorkasse überweise,bekomme ich es dann noch am Freitag oder Samstag? Das wäre nämlich sehr sehr geil


 
Sehr wahrscheinlich. Die Computerlieferanten liefern meist schon nach einem Werktag.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ich habe bei mf bestellt und inner halb von 2tagen wars da, musst halt schauen ob die Artikel leiferbar sind


----------



## st.eagle (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Hätte da noch eine unglaublich wichtige Frage...
> Wenn ich alles noch heute Abend bestelle und morgen um 11 uhr alles per Vorkasse überweise,bekomme ich es dann noch am Freitag oder Samstag? Das wäre nämlich sehr sehr geil


 
das wird knapp. die überweisung dauert einen werktag mindestens!!! und die versenden erst, wenn die kohle da ist!!!


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



st.eagle schrieb:


> das wird knapp. die überweisung dauert einen werktag mindestens!!! und die versenden erst, wenn die kohle da ist!!!


 
Das kann man nicht pauschalisieren. Sparkasse auf Hypovereinsbank dauert 2 Wochen. Sparkasse auf Volksbank maximal 20 Stunden.


----------



## ich111 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Mit Nachnahme dürfte es funktionieren



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Das kann man nicht pauschalisieren.  Sparkasse auf Hypovereinsbank dauert 2 Wochen. Sparkasse auf Volksbank  maximal 20 Stunden.


Die 2 Wochen sind nicht erlaubt: Es darf innerhalb D maximal 2 Tage dauern


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



st.eagle schrieb:


> das wird knapp. die überweisung dauert einen werktag mindestens!!! und die versenden erst, wenn die kohle da ist!!!


 
Echt? Mist...
Paypal geht ja direkt aber hardwareversand macht glaube ich keine paypal bezahlung
Achja meine Bank ist die Bank1Saar


----------



## st.eagle (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Das kann man nicht pauschalisieren. Sparkasse auf Hypovereinsbank dauert 2 Wochen. Sparkasse auf Volksbank maximal 20 Stunden.



deshalb mindestens ein werktag. am schnellsten geht online überweisung, wenn man bis 14uhr auftrag erteilt hat, ist am nächsten morgen bis 11 uhr gutgeschrieben. eigene erfahrung von VoBa zu fremdinstitut!



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Echt? Mist...
> Paypal geht ja direkt aber hardwareversand macht glaube ich keine paypal bezahlung
> Achja meine Bank ist die Bank1Saar


 
doch, nur lassen sie es sich mit, ich glaube 3%, extra bezahlen!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



ich111 schrieb:


> Mit Nachnahme dürfte es funktionieren
> 
> 
> Die 2 Wochen sind nicht erlaubt: Es darf innerhalb D maximal 2 Tage dauern


 
Jap Per nachnahme funktionierts wenn alle Teile auf Lager sind, auf jeden Fall bei mir


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Jap Per nachnahme funktionierts wenn alle Teile auf Lager sind, auf jeden Fall bei mir


 
Also ich hatte mal etwas bei Caseking um 7 bestellt, um 11 überwiesen. Um 17 Uhr wurde es verschickt und am nächsten Tag um 15 Uhr war es da.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Also ich hatte mal etwas bei Caseking um 7 bestellt, um 11 überwiesen. Um 17 Uhr wurde es verschickt und am nächsten Tag um 15 Uhr war es da.


 
da gings mal richtig schnell, das kann natürlich auch der Fall sein.


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Jap Per nachnahme funktionierts wenn alle Teile auf Lager sind, auf jeden Fall bei mir


 Kostet doch aber sehr viel wegen Postgebühr und so oder etwa nicht?


----------



## st.eagle (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Also ich hatte mal etwas bei Caseking um 7 bestellt, um 11 überwiesen. Um 17 Uhr wurde es verschickt und am nächsten Tag um 15 Uhr war es da.


 
idealfall, statistisch gesehen kommt es gar nicht vor!!!


----------



## ich111 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ich würde eh Nachnahme bezahlen, weil du da erst zahlst wenn du alles hast bzw nur das was du erhälts und nicht schon mal alles und manchen dann für die bezahlte Ware hinterlaufen musst
Das Geld sollte man dem Postboten zuliebe bereitlegen


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



st.eagle schrieb:


> idealfall, statistisch gesehen kommt es gar nicht vor!!!


 Ich hoffe dieses "Wunder" wiederholt sich bei mir XD


----------



## st.eagle (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dieses "Wunder" wiederholt sich bei mir XD


  ich drücke dir die daumen!!!


----------



## coroc (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Wollte ich auch gehabt haben, aber ich mein Zeugs ja


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Kostet doch aber sehr viel wegen Postgebühr und so oder etwa nicht?


 Kam alles in einem riesen Paket und dafür heb ich 2€ bezahlt. Fuer das case kam getrennt, da musste ich an die zentral poststelle weil bei mir keiner da war, das hat mich dann nochmal 5€ gekostet. 
Also nicht die welt


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



ich111 schrieb:


> Ich würde eh Nachnahme bezahlen, weil du da erst zahlst wenn du alles hast bzw nur das was du erhälts und nicht schon mal alles und manchen dann für die bezahlte Ware hinterlaufen musst
> Das Geld sollte man dem Postboten zuliebe bereitlegen


Ich bezahle 1300 Euro in 2€ Münzen! (natürlich nur dem Postboten zuliebe) XD XD XD


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



st.eagle schrieb:


> ich drücke dir die daumen!!!


 
Danke!!!!


----------



## ich111 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Ich bezahle 1300 Euro in 2€ Münzen! (natürlich nur dem Postboten zuliebe) XD XD XD


 Die sind teilweise arme Schweine (v.a. die, die nur Servicemitarbeiter sind). Die müssen für 1200€ im Monat mit unbezahlten Überstunden ausfahren. Dank den Überstunden sind es über 50h die Woche

@TE: Doppelpost FTW


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



ich111 schrieb:


> Die sind teilweise arme Schweine (v.a. die, die nur Servicemitarbeiter sind). Die müssen für 1200€ im Monat mit unbezahlten Überstunden ausfahren


 
Das war natürlich nur ein Scherz von mir...
Ich werde in 200€ scheinen bezahlen...
Ja da hast du Recht! Grosse Reportage bei stern tv
Am Schlimmsten sind die bei Hermes dran!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



ich111 schrieb:


> Die sind teilweise arme Schweine (v.a. die, die nur Servicemitarbeiter sind). Die müssen für 1200€ im Monat mit unbezahlten Überstunden ausfahren
> 
> @TE: Doppelpost FTW


 
Hätten sie hlt mal in der schule gelernt
Besser ein Lieferant im Lieferwagen als ein Postbote auf dem Fahrrad bei 35°C.


----------



## coroc (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Und der Lieferwagen gleicht einem Backofen? Nein danke


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Am Schlimmsten sind die bei Hermes dran!


 
Hermes ist mir unglaublich unsympathisch. DHL finde ich am besten.


----------



## ich111 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Hätten sie hlt mal in der schule gelernt
> Besser ein Lieferant im Lieferwagen als ein Postbote auf dem Fahrrad bei 35°C.


 Du kriegst oft mit guter Ausbildung keinen Job, aber gleichzeitig gibts einen Fachkräftemangel
 Und über Leute, die selbt für sehr niedrige Löhne arbeiten bin ich sehr froh, es gibt auch genügend die dann lieber HartzIV kassieren und sich einen Sch....



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Hermes ist mir unglaublich unsympathisch. DHL finde ich am besten.


Die Post hat auch die wenigsten externen Mitarbeiter (ca 10% glaube ich)
Hermes hat ja kaum eigene
Außerdem kenne ich die Postboten und die sind alle nett und hilfsbereit


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Also Duck bei King of Queens hat finde ich einen coolen gechillten Job XD


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



coroc schrieb:


> Und der Lieferwagen gleicht einem Backofen? Nein danke


 
Klimaanlage?

```
Hermes ist mir unglaublich unsympathisch. DHL finde ich am besten.
```
ich auch


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Also Duck bei King of Queens hat finde ich einen coolen gechillten Job XD


 
Der heißt Doug. Das ist die Kurzform von Douglas.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Duck ist ne Ente


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Duck ist ne Ente


UPS


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Also ich habe mal noch meine 2 Brüder gefragt,die gerade neben mir sitzen und die sagen ich soll mir das NZXT Phantom holen also mach ich das auch gezwungenermaßen XD


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> UPS


 
UPS finde ich auch nicht sooo prall. Wie gesagt: DHL.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> UPS finde ich auch nicht sooo prall. Wie gesagt: DHL.


 DHL sid die besten da hast schon rcht, die UPS Kerle fahren immer so gechillt mit offener Tür


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

LG Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail | Geizhals EU
Dieses Blueraylaufwerk wurde mir eben empfohlen...
Ist das okay? Gibt es eine billigere Alternative?


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> UPS finde ich auch nicht sooo prall. Wie gesagt: DHL.


 
Ich finde DHL sehr cool! Ich unterhalte mich immer mit den Postboten von denen!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> LG Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail | Geizhals EU
> Dieses Blueraylaufwerk wurde mir eben empfohlen...
> Ist das okay? Gibt es eine billigere Alternative?


 
Ja schon, hab so ein ahnliches von LG, siehe signatur


----------



## st.eagle (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> UPS


 
bei den habe ich zwei jahre während des studiums gearbeitet. streß pur aber das geld stimmte. bin froh den job eines postboten oder paketfahrers nicht machen zu müßen. es ist ein undankbarer job, weil alle, wenn sie streß haben oder das paket aus welchem grund auch immer nicht pünktlich ankommt, immer ihre wut an dem boten auslassen!!!


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



st.eagle schrieb:


> bei den habe ich zwei jahre während des studiums gearbeitet. streß pur aber das geld stimmte. bin froh den job eines postboten oder paketfahrers nicht machen zu müßen. es ist ein undankbarer job, weil alle, wenn sie streß haben oder das paket aus welchem grund auch immer nicht ankommt, immer ihre wut an dem boten auslassen!!!


 
das stimmt!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



st.eagle schrieb:


> bei den habe ich zwei jahre während des studiums gearbeitet. streß pur aber das geld stimmte. bin froh den job eines postboten oder paketfahrerers nicht machen zu müßen. es ist ein undankbarer job, weil alle, wenn sie streß haben oder das paket aus welchem grund auch immer nicht ankommt, immer ihre wut an dem boten auslassen!!!


 
Dann rennst halt mal mit Kopfhörern um und tust ordentlich abdancen vor ihrer Tür


----------



## st.eagle (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Dann rennst halt mal mit Kopfhörern um und tust ordentlich abdancen vor ihrer Tür


 

ich war einer von den:



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> die UPS Kerle fahren immer so gechillt mit offener Tür


 
auch wenn´s verboten ist!!!


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Also ich habe mal noch meine 2 Brüder gefragt,die gerade neben mir sitzen und die sagen ich soll mir das NZXT Phantom holen also mach ich das auch gezwungenermaßen XD


 
Dann mach das. Das ist auch ein gutes Case.


----------



## ich111 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> LG Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail | Geizhals EU
> Dieses Blueraylaufwerk wurde mir eben empfohlen...
> Ist das okay? Gibt es eine billigere Alternative?


 Das ist die überarbeitetet Version, des Laufwerks, dass bei PTTG verbaut ist


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



ich111 schrieb:


> Das ist die überarbeitetet Version, des Laufwerks, dass bei PTTG verbaut ist


 
Meins wird beim Lese aber relativ laut auf jedenfall so 10s danach wieder leiser, also nicht unbedingt das leiseste


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



ich111 schrieb:


> Das ist die überarbeitetet Version, des Laufwerks, dass bei PTTG verbaut ist


Welches empfiehlst du bzw ihr mir?


----------



## st.eagle (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

das ist schon gut!!! unbedingt retail nehmen!!! also die, die du verlinkt hast!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

ich glaube die nehmen sich nicht viel, oder?
ja retail, da ist die Br abspielsoftware dabei


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

OK dann hätte ich alles bis auf eine Soundkarte...
Ich benutze 5.1 headsets und 5.1 lautsprechersysteme aber keine 7.1 systeme


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

ein HS braucht meist keine Soundkarte, was fuer ein Soundsystem hast du denn?


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Sorry ich meinte nicht headsets die sind ja ******** ich meine normale stereo kopfhörer mit 5.1 und einem sparraten mikro
Ich benutze Teufel E 300 5.1
Stereo kopfhörer habe ich noch keine muss mir noch welche kaufen


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Kauf dir die Asus Xonar. Kostet um 50€.


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Die ist doch für 7.1 oder nicht? Ich benutze ja kein 7.1 aber sie hat PCIe soviel ich weis


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Kauf dir die Asus Xonar. Kostet um 50€.


 
Jap die dürfte reichen


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Die ist doch für 7.1 oder nicht? Ich benutze ja kein 7.1 aber sie hat PCIe soviel ich weis


 
Weniger als 7.1 gibt es nicht mehr.


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Reicht nicht auch eine im 30€ Bereich?


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Reicht schon aber schau auf die Schnittstelle. PCI ist veraltet.


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Da hast du Recht...
Könntest du mir den Link zu der Soundkarte hier posten?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Wie wärs denn mit der hier oder der hier?
Sind die in Ornung?


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Das wäre die Günstig Version.
ASUS Xonar DGX, PCIe x1 (90-YAA0Q0-0UAN0BZ) | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich würde aber die nehmen.
ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ich111 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Die DG würde ich nicht nehmen, weil PCI eine vom Aussterben bedrohte Schnittstelle ist, die restlichen sind alle top


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Hört man den Unterschied stark heraus?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das wäre die Günstig Version.
> ASUS Xonar DGX, PCIe x1 (90-YAA0Q0-0UAN0BZ) | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Ich würde aber die nehmen.
> ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z) | Geizhals Deutschland


 

Die erste ist auch in einm Link drinne, die zweite kostet aber mehr als 30€


----------



## ich111 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Kommt auf die Ausgabegeräte drauf an Was hast du den für Boxen, Kopfhörer oder für ein Headset?


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Hört man den Unterschied stark heraus?



Welchen meinst du?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Zwischen den Soundkarten, die Quali


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Welchen meinst du?


 
Ich meine zwischen den beiden Soundkarten,welche du gepostet hast.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Sage ich doch


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Ich meine zwischen den beiden Soundkarten,welche du gepostet hast.


 
Das weiß ich nicht. Der Soundchip ist aber der gleiche.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Wiso kosten die dann unterschiedlich, haben die ne andere Ausstattung?


----------



## ich111 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Die Digital Analog Wandler werden bei der DX besser sein, sag uns aber mal deine Audiausstattung



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Wiso kosten die dann unterschiedlich, haben die ne andere Ausstattung?


Es gibt wesentlich mehr für die Audioqualität relevante Bauteile als den Chip


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

hat er doch vorher schon irgendwo, ein edifier 5.1 system un dirgendwelche Kopfhörer.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Wiso kosten die dann unterschiedlich, haben die ne andere Ausstattung?


 
Die Technik ist besser bei der teureren.
Soundchip alleine nützt dir erst mal nichts. Der Rest muss ebenfalls passen.

Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie sich das in der Praxis auswirkt.
Meine Soundkarte hat mehr gekostet.


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



ich111 schrieb:


> Die Digital Analog Wandler werden bei der DX besser sein, sag uns aber mal deine Audiausstattung
> 
> 
> Es gibt wesentlich mehr Klangrelevante Bauteile als den Chip


Teufel Concept E 300
Weil ich bin schon weit über meinem Budget,welches ich eigentlich einplante...


----------



## ich111 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Die Soundkarte kann man ja nachrüsten


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Technik ist besser bei der teureren.
> Soundchip alleine nützt dir erst mal nichts. Der Rest muss ebenfalls passen.
> 
> Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie sich das in der Praxis auswirkt.
> Meine Soundkarte hat mehr gekostet.


 
Welche hast denn?
Dein gesamtes sys kostet mehr als von den meisten hier


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ich habe diese hier.
ASUS Xonar D2X, PCIe x1 (90-YAA055-1UAN00Z/90-YAA055-1UAN0BZ) | Geizhals Deutschland

Der Soundchip ist immer der gleiche bei Asus nur der Rest ist eben anders.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Das nent sich HighEnd 
Das heißt der Preis wird nicht vom Chip bestimmt sondern vom Drumherum?
Was ahst den angeschlossen an die fette Karte?


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ja. Der Soundchip selbst kostet nur ein paar Cent. Erst das drum herum macht aus einem Chip einen guten Sound.
Auch die Onboardsounds könnten besser sein wenn die Board Hersteller mehr in die Umgebung des Chips investieren würden. Aber hier werden immer so billige Wandler verbaut oder nicht richtig abgeschirmt.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

ich weiß nicht mal wie die aussehen


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Du hast doch ein Board. Da ist der Soundchip drauf. Such mal nach Realtek. Das ist der Soundchip.
Der ist so groß wie ein Cent Stück.


----------



## ich111 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht mal wie die aussehen


 Wie normale Chips, bloß, dass sie Digital in Analog wandeln: Datei:CirrusLogicCS4282-AB.jpg


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

werde ich beim nächsten mal gehäuse aufmachen mal schauen


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

MEINER vom 20.06.2012, 23:47 | Geizhals Deutschland
FERTIG
Schaut bitte nochmal drüber!
FRAGE:kann ich auch ein Netzteil mit weniger Watt für mein System verwenden? Oder ist dieses perfekt?


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Das Netzteil ist perfekt. Ich würde kein anderes nehmen.
Sieht super aus.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Sieht gut aus, kann mn so nehmen


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Schaut wunderbar aus. 

Die einen denken 1000 Watt ist nicht genug, du möchtest allerdings weniger als 480 Watt zur Verfügung haben?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Schaut wunderbar aus.
> 
> Die einen denken 1000 Watt ist nicht genug, du möchtest allerdings weniger als 480 Watt zur Verfügung haben?


 
Das nennt sich eine ökonmischen Menshen


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ich danke euch sehr für diese große Hilfe!
Ohne euer Wissen und euere Hilfsbereitschaft wäre dies nicht zu stande gekommen!
Ich freue mich bald wieder in die glorreichen Schlachten als Feldherr in Rome total War einzutauchen!


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Eine klitzekleine Frage hätte ich noch....
Dann hätte ich alles was ich brauche..
Ich bräuchte noch einen 27"Zoll Monitor für den PC...
Budget 250-300 Euro
Ich benötige kein 3D und auch kein 120 hertz


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Ich freue mich bald wieder in die glorreichen Schlachten als Feldherr in Rome total War einzutauchen!


 
Ich kenne das. Wieder richtig in das Spiel versinken zu können. 

In 50 Stunden 313 Beiträge in einem Thread?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Immer wieder gerne doch, dafür sinc wiir doch da
ich habe heute so 100 gemacht


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Eine klitzekleine Frage hätte ich noch....
> Dann hätte ich alles was ich brauche..
> Ich bräuchte noch einen 27"Zoll Monitor für den PC...
> Budget 250-300 Euro
> Ich benötige kein 3D und auch kein 120 hertz


Bestimmte Angabe an Inputs?
****  Doppelpost


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Ich kenne das. Wieder richtig in das Spiel versinken zu können.
> 
> In 50 Stunden 313 Beiträge in einem Thread?


 
Wir haben ein tolles Ergebnis erlangt!


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Bestimmte Angabe an Inputs?
> ****  Doppelpost


 
Inputs?
Doppelpost (sorry)


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Inputs= Eingänge wie HDMI, DVi
Doppelposts sind hier nicht gerne gesehen also immer schön den bearbeitenbutton drücken


----------



## TotalWarFan (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Was ist besser? Dvi oder Hdmi?
Ich spiele viel und schaue blueray...


----------



## ich111 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ich würde DVI nehmen, dass hat sich schon bewährt und hat keine Bugs.       Was hast du akuell für einen Monitor?  Wie weit sitzt du vom Bildschirm weg?

Das System hätte ich übrigens auch gern


----------



## TotalWarFan (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



ich111 schrieb:


> Ich würde DVI nehmen, dass hat sich schon bewährt und hat keine Bugs.       Was hast du akuell für einen Monitor?  Wie weit sitzt du vom Bildschirm weg?
> 
> Das System hätte ich übrigens auch gern


Mein Monitor ist recht alt(6 Jahre) und hat nur 19 Zoll
Ich sitze ca 80 cm vom monitor weg
Deswegen benötige ich einen Neuen...
Ich hab aber leider keine Ahnung was es momentan auf dem Markt gibt...


----------



## ich111 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Für das Geld und aufgrund deine Grafikkarte gibts da halt nur FullHD, da solltest du vorher in den nächsten Blödmarkt gehen und schauen ob dir das passt, nicht dass es dir zu pixelig ist. Ich finde FullHD halt für 23-24 Zoll ideal


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



ich111 schrieb:


> Ich finde FullHD halt für 23-24 Zoll ideal


 
24 Zoll reichen auch vollkommen aus. 23 Zoll finde ich schon riesig.


----------



## TotalWarFan (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Also bekomme ich für 250 euro kein 27 zoll monitor? auflösung 2560x1440 wäre sehr geil


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Also bekomme ich für 250 euro kein 27 zoll monitor? auflösung 2560x1440 wäre sehr geil


 
Da kannst du über 500 Euro ausgeben.


----------



## TotalWarFan (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> 24 Zoll reichen auch vollkommen aus. 23 Zoll finde ich schon riesig.


Zum Zocken ist 24 Zoll genial!
Aber ich schaue ja auch noch viel blueray filme da wäre 27 zoll gar nicht mal so schlecht...


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Zum Zocken ist 24 Zoll genial!
> Aber ich schaue ja auch noch viel blueray filme da wäre 27 zoll gar nicht mal so schlecht...


 
So ein Monitor mit verstellbarer Displaygröße wäre doch mal was.


----------



## ich111 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Also bekomme ich für 250 euro kein 27 zoll monitor? auflösung 2560x1440 wäre sehr geil


27" wirst du schon erhalten, halt nur mit FullHD und da kann man imho dann auch gleich zu eine 23-24er greifen. Mir wäre halt FullHD für 27" zu wenig
 Bei 2560x1440 verhungert aber die Graka, daher müsste dann eine GTX 690 (1000€) her


----------



## TotalWarFan (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ok dann nehme ich einen 24" Monitor...
Welche hohe Auflösung empfiehlt ihr mir? 2100?


----------



## TotalWarFan (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Könnt ihr mir einen empfehlen?(24")
Habt ihr mit einigen schon Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## ich111 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Du kannst ja mal in ein Geschäft schauen, ob die einen 27"@FullHD da haben. Jeder empfindet ja anders. Mit dem 19" kann man ja noch eine Weile spielen, bis du den idealen Monitor gefunden hast
Ein guter Alrounder, der sich auch für Spiele und aufgrund des IPS-Panels für Bildbearbeitung gut eignet ist der Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" | Geizhals Deutschland 
Oder einen mit TN Panel (bessere Reaktionszeiten): ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals Deutschland
Hier ein Video zu TN vs IPS
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhevKSYIMrY


----------



## TotalWarFan (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ich habe gehört dieser sei besser...
LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Kannst du das beurteilen? Stimmt das?
Ist DVI und HDMI das gleiche? Was ist besser?


----------



## TotalWarFan (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Wie findest du diesen?
ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## ich111 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Der Dell eignet sich auch recht gut zum zocken, der LG *dürfte* ein etwas schöneres Bild haben. Zum Zocken denke ich, dass der Dell besser ist, außerdem ist der höhenverstellbar und hat sogar die Pivot Funktion

Ich würde DVI bevorzugen, der Dell hat eh keinen HDMI Anschluss und wenn man doch HDMI braucht gibts Adapter

Bei Dell und LG gibts aber ein Glitzern, ob dich das stört?


----------



## TotalWarFan (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ich denke ich werde beide bei amazon bestellen,testen und entscheiden...
Der schlechtere wird einfach zurückgeschickt 
ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Wie findest du den? Welche Nachteile hat er gegenüber dem Ultrasharp?


----------



## ich111 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Den habe ich dir ja auch gepostet. Der hat bessere Reaktionszeiten, aber hat halt ein TN Panel (deswegen auch die besseren Reaktionszeiten) und damit sind die Farben und Schwarzwerte nicht so toll

Beim Dell auf jeden Fall das Glitzern beachten, es könnte dich stören (auch der LG hat das)

Ich würde den Dell gegen den Asus antreten lassen


----------



## TotalWarFan (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ja meine ich auch...
Was hält dich von dem LG ab?


----------



## ich111 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ich finde der Dell bietet mehr fürs Geld (pivot etc.), aber es ist ja deine Entscheidung. Eventuell findest du ja einen Test auf Prad.de vom LG, vom Ultrasharp gibts einen


----------



## TotalWarFan (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

was ist pivot?


----------



## ich111 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Du kannst den Bildschirm um 90° drehen, was z.B für Textbearbeitung recht praktisch sein kann. http://www.sparblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/Samsung-SyncMaster-S24A450B1.jpg


----------



## TotalWarFan (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Achso ok aber das Glitzern wäre mir doch sehr ein Dorn im Auge...
Ich werds morgen mal in den saturn testen gehen


----------



## ich111 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Da wirst du schon eine entspiegelten IPS finden, die Glitzern alle. Die meisten hier im Forum sagen, dass sie es nach einem Tag oder so nicht mehr wahrnehmen


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Also bekomme ich für 250 euro kein 27 zoll monitor? auflösung 2560x1440 wäre sehr geil


 
Nicht in der Auflösung für den Preis.
Du kannst einen Asus bekommen mit Full HD. Der ist aber sehr gut. Ein Bekannter von mir hat den und ist sehr zufrieden.
ASUS VE278Q, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## TotalWarFan (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nicht in der Auflösung für den Preis.
> Du kannst einen Asus bekommen mit Full HD. Der ist aber sehr gut. Ein Bekannter von mir hat den und ist sehr zufrieden.
> ASUS VE278Q, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
Ja den würde ich  mir direkt holen aber ich habe gehört,dass 27 Zoll mit einer 1920x1080 Auflösung nicht gut sein soll...
Aber was ich nie verstehe...Dieser Monitor ist echt klasse aber er ist schon 3 JAHRE auf dem Markt...
In diesen 3 Jahren wurde nicht besseres entwickelt von Asus?


----------



## coroc (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Doch, schon, die sind aber entsprechend teurer denke ich


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Ja den würde ich  mir direkt holen aber ich habe gehört,dass 27 Zoll mit einer 1920x1080 Auflösung nicht gut sein soll...



Nein das merkst du nicht. Die Maske ist sehr gut. Einzelne Pixel wirst du nicht entdecken.



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Aber was ich nie verstehe...Dieser Monitor ist echt klasse aber er ist schon 3 JAHRE auf dem Markt...
> In diesen 3 Jahren wurde nicht besseres entwickelt von Asus?



Ich finde es ganz gut dass nicht alle halbe Jahr was neues kommt. Kurze Entwicklungszeit bedeutet auch hohe Fehleranfälligkeit. Ein Gerät das seit 3 Jahren auf den Markt ist, ist sehr ausgereift und geht eher selten kaputt.
Und so viel gibt es bei Monitoren auch nicht mehr zu entwickeln.
Das Teil hat LED Blacklight. Eine geringe Stromaufnahme und schneidet in Tests immer ganz gut ab. Was willst du mehr?


----------



## TotalWarFan (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ich finde es ganz gut dass nicht alle halbe Jahr was neues kommt. Kurze Entwicklungszeit bedeutet auch hohe Fehleranfälligkeit. Ein Gerät das seit 3 Jahren auf den Markt ist, ist sehr ausgereift und geht eher selten kaputt.
Und so viel gibt es bei Monitoren auch nicht mehr zu entwickeln.
Das Teil hat LED Blacklight. Eine geringe Stromaufnahme und schneidet in Tests immer ganz gut ab. Was willst du mehr?[/QUOTE]

Bei Amazon hat der Asus viele schlechte Rezensionen,da viele Modelle ein Pfeifen,Pixelfehler und grau statt weiß haben...
Gibt es denn nicht einen perfekten Monitor ohne Probleme?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Ja den würde ich  mir direkt holen aber ich habe gehört,dass 27 Zoll mit einer 1920x1080 Auflösung nicht gut sein soll...
> Aber was ich nie verstehe...Dieser Monitor ist echt klasse aber er ist schon 3 JAHRE auf dem Markt...
> In diesen 3 Jahren wurde nicht besseres entwickelt von Asus?


 
Du merks nur die Pixel wenn du wirklich nahe drabhokst
Ich glaube uebre FullHd fangen so bei bei 500€ an


----------



## coroc (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Passt ziemlich genau, mit den 500€ Und das sind dann die nichtb so dollen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Wo fängt denn dieser Dell an U27xxx, aber ich glaube nicht dass der der beste zum zocken ist


----------



## coroc (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Bei 580€ bei MF


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

stolzer Preis, dann wirds wohl bei fullhd bleiben


----------



## TotalWarFan (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ich kann mich zwischen 27" und 24" nicht entscheiden


----------



## coroc (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Luxusproblem Ich würde den 27" nehmen, weil ich immer kleine Bildschirme hatte


----------



## TotalWarFan (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ich tendiere auch eher zu einem 27 Zoller,da ich glorreiche Schlachten führen werde als römischer Feldherr und nicht gerade viel Eco Shooter spiele...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Dann nimm doch den Asu´s, du kannst auch mit 27ern gut egoshooter spieln, ich habe hier ein 24er hocke aber auch maximal 50cm weg


----------



## coroc (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Eco Shooter


 Muss man da die Umwelt abknallen?


----------



## TotalWarFan (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



coroc schrieb:


> Muss man da die Umwelt abknallen?


 Upps^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



coroc schrieb:


> Muss man da die Umwelt abknallen?


 
Nein du musst sie mit Ozon Pistolen retten


----------



## TotalWarFan (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Nein du musst sie mit Ozon Pistolen retten


 
Genau!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Genau!


 
Macht echt fun


----------



## TotalWarFan (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Dieser Asus,den ihr mir empfiehltet hat aber voll die schlechten Bewertungen


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Dieser Asus,den ihr mir empfiehltet hat aber voll die schlechten Bewertungen


 
Schlechte Bewertungen haben sie alle weil LCD Monitor eigentlich alle Schrott sind aber es gibt leider noch keine bezahlbaren OLED Monitore.


----------



## TotalWarFan (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Schlechte Bewertungen haben sie alle weil LCD Monitor eigentlich alle Schrott sind aber es gibt leider noch keine bezahlbaren OLED Monitore.


 
Wo du Recht hast,hast du Recht 
Nur ich hab echt kein Bock so ein Monitor zu haben,welcher entweder glitzert(IPS),ein schrilles Pfeifen im Betriebszustand abgibt oder deutliche Pixelfehler aufweist! Ich benutzte ihn immerhin bis zu 3-5 Jahren,wenn nicht noch länger.
Da sollte er die richtige Wahl sein!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Wo du Recht hast,hast du Recht


 Aber IPS monitore


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

IPS Monitore glitzern alle. Das liegt eben am IPS Panel.
TN Panel kranken alle am Kontrastverlust bei Blickwinkelwechsel. Nur wenn du exakt gerade davor sitzt ist es perfekt. Bewegst du dich verändert sich der Kontrast.
Daher habe ich auch auf IPS gewechselt weil mir das echt auf den Sack ging. Damm lieber etwas Glitzern was du irgendwann nicht mehr wahr nimmst.

Ich sage ja. Alle LCD Monitore sind im Grunde genommen Schrott.


----------



## TotalWarFan (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Welchen IPS Monitor besitzt du?


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Den 30 Zoll von Dell.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Den 30 Zoll von Dell.


 
der kostet ja auch einiges
Wie ist der eigentlich zum Gamen?


----------



## TotalWarFan (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Könntest du mir den Link schicken?
Glitzert der dann nicht auch? Bemerkst du es? Stört es dich?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

ich glaube der kostet mehr asl 300€


----------



## TotalWarFan (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> ich glaube der kostet mehr asl 300€


 Schade...
Naja 30 Zoll wären sowieso viel zu groß


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Der ist schon ganz gut sonst hätte ich den nicht.
Von perfekt ist der aber sehr weit weg.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

schick mal nen Link von dem, bitte will den Preis wissen


----------



## TotalWarFan (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> schick mal nen Link von dem, bitte will den Preis wissen


 Ich auch


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ich sagte doch es gibt nur einen Dell mit 30 Zoll. So schwer ist der also nicht zu finden. 

Dell UltraSharp U3011, 30" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich sagte doch es gibt nur einen Dell mit 30 Zoll. So schwer ist der also nicht zu finden.
> 
> Dell UltraSharp U3011, 30" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
Wir sind faules Gesindel
sage doch dassd er weit mehr als 300€ kostet, wie hast du bloß so viel Geld fuer HW uebrig, setzt dir da deine Frau kein Limit? So wie ich die Frauen kenne


----------



## coroc (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Vielleicht gibts sonst gar nix im Jahr


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



coroc schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibts sonst gar nix im Jahr


 
kann ich mir gut vorstellen


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Mein Rechner finanziere ich durch meine Nebenjob. Das Geld vom Hauptjob muss ich zu Hause abgeben.


----------



## coroc (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ein seehr gut bezahlter Negenjob


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Wahrscheinlich ist er Stripper


----------



## TotalWarFan (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ich denke da eher an Türsteher


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Könnt ihr wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurück kommen?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Könnt ihr wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurück kommen?


 
Da fühlt sich wohl wer verarscht
Okay Back to Monitor


----------



## TotalWarFan (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Was haltet ihr von dem?
http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-SyncMa...tionszeit/dp/B004O6ADGM/ref=pd_cp_computers_0


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Den hatte doch Softy bevor er sich den 3D Moni geholt hat, glaube dass der gar nicht schlecht ist


----------



## TotalWarFan (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Den hatte doch Softy bevor er sich den 3D Moni geholt hat, glaube dass der gar nicht schlecht ist


 
Kann es sein,dass ihr euch alle persönlich kennt?!


----------



## coroc (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Persönlich, nein, aber Über die Pinnwand usw


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Kann es sein,dass ihr euch alle persönlich kennt?!


 
Ich glaube das stand mal in seiner Signatur, Pinnwand , PN usw.
Edit: 2k post


----------



## TotalWarFan (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Es ist so schwierig einen guten Monitor für 250-300€ zu finden. Aber es muss doch einen geben,welcher aus der Menge hervorsticht!
Ich wollt mir eigentlich den 23 Zoller ultrasharp holen von Dell...
Bin mir aber sehr unsicher bei dem...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Der u2312hm, der ist auch gut und soll fuer den Preis ein Hammer bild haben


----------



## ich111 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Wars du schon in einem Geschäft und hast dir mal ein paar angeschaut? Das kann dir die Entscheidung erleichtern.


----------



## TotalWarFan (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Nein ich hatte heute leider keine Zeit


----------



## st.eagle (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Mein Rechner finanziere ich durch meine Nebenjob. Das Geld vom Hauptjob muss ich zu Hause abgeben.


 
mir geht´s genauso!!! dafür werden wir in naturalien entschädigt!!! 



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ich glaube das stand mal in seiner Signatur, Pinnwand , PN usw.
> Edit: 2k post


 
glückwunsch pttg!!! 



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Nein ich hatte heute leider keine Zeit



das ist aber sinnvoll, den moni vor dem kauf mal live zu begutachten!!!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



st.eagle schrieb:


> mir geht´s genauso!!! dafür werden wir in naturalien entschädigt!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also hast du diesen Thraed hier vergewaltigt um mir zu gratuliern?

Würde auch mal Probeschauen


----------



## st.eagle (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Also hast du diesen Thraed hier vergewaltigt um mir zu gratuliern?
> 
> Würde auch mal Probeschauen


 
ganz schön aufmerksam!!! 

ja halte ich für sinnvoll, bevor man mehrfach bestellt und wieder zurückschickt!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

mehrfach bestellen und zurückschicken geht aber auch


----------



## TotalWarFan (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> mehrfach bestellen und zurückschicken geht aber auch


 Richtig=Amazon ist in dieser Kategorie sehr freundlich...


----------



## TotalWarFan (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Hey Leute ich hab mal noch eine Frage...
Alle Komponenten meines Gamer PC kommen morgen...
Die Soundkarte allerdings kommt erst am Montag...
Kann man die Soundkarte nachträglich einfach einbauen oder soll ich lieber warten mit dem Zusammenbauen bis ich auch die Soundkarte habe?


----------



## ich111 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Dann hats mit der Lieferung ja gut funktioniert
Die Soundkarte kannst du ohne Probleme erst später einbauen, halt einfach den Onboard Sound Treiber deinstallieren, Soundkarte dran und deren Treiber drauf


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Baue sie später ein das macht keine Probleme
Freut mich fuer dich dass sie verschickt wurden, kannst ja hier feedback geben


----------



## TotalWarFan (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Baue sie später ein das macht keine Probleme
> Freut mich fuer dich dass sie verschickt wurden, kannst ja hier feedback geben


 
Ja ich hab alles per Nachnahme gemacht und deswegen wurde alles heute schon versendet...
Und da ich von 2 Tagen Lieferzeit ausgehe wird es morgen da sein...
Die Soundkarte schließt man doch 





> an das Mainboard an oder nicht?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Die Soundkarte schließt man doch an das Mainboard an oder nicht?


 
Wenn es eine interne ist, Ja.


----------



## TotalWarFan (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ich meine diese hier
ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Die kommt in einen PCIe Slot.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Ich meine diese hier
> ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z) | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Auf das Mainboard, Ja.


----------



## TotalWarFan (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Dann müsste ich ja den ganzen PC wieder auseinanderbauen...


----------



## ich111 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Die kommt entweder in den unteren PCIe x16 (der kommt vom Chipsatz, daher wird der Graka nix abgezwackt) oder in den PCIe x1 (ganz oben)



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Dann müsste ich ja den ganzen PC wieder auseinanderbauen...


eingentlich nicht, da du die einfach wie eine Graka in den Slot steckst  Die Kabel zu Stromversorgung (die braucht komischerweise den Floppy Stecker) der Xonar kannst du ja auch schon vorher verlegen, dann muss die nur noch in den Slot, die Stromversorgung dran und das Frontpanel an der angesteckt werden


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Dann müsste ich ja den ganzen PC wieder auseinanderbauen...


 
Nein. Einfach Seitenteil öffnen und Karte einstecken.


----------



## TotalWarFan (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

In welchen wäre es am Besten reinzustecken?


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Sag mir welches Board du haben willst und ich sage es dir.


----------



## TotalWarFan (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Dieses Mainboard habe ich gekauft...
ASRock Z77 Pro3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Dieses Mainboard habe ich gekauft...
> ASRock Z77 Pro3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Ich habe das mal eingezeichnet wo sie eingesteckt wird.
Oben kommt die Grafikkarte rein. In dem mit den roten Kreis die Soundkarte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TotalWarFan (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe das mal eingezeichnet wo sie eingesteckt wird.
> Oben kommt die Grafikkarte rein. In dem mit den roten Kreis die Soundkarte.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Vielen Dank für die Markierung...
Jetzt weiß ich wo ich sie reinstecke...


----------



## ich111 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Hätte ich auch gemacht, im obersten ganz kleinen Slot (oberhalb der Graka) kommt sie dem Kühler (Metal und Strom) sehr nahe und wird gleichzeitig von der Graka gegrillt


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



ich111 schrieb:


> Hätte ich auch gemacht, im obersten ganz kleinen Slot (oberhalb der Graka) kommt sie dem Kühler (Metal und Strom) sehr nahe und wird gleichzeitig von der Graka gegrillt


 
Wenn du einen großen Kühler hast kannst du den obersten 1x Slot sowieso nicht nutzen.


----------



## TotalWarFan (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ich hätte noch eine Frage...
Ich habe mir das 5.1 Teufelsystem E 300 bestellt...
Da gab es einmal kabel mit 0,75 qmm und einmal mit 1,5 qmm
Wenn ich mir 1,5 qmm holen würde,hätte ich dann einen besseren Sound als mit einem 0,75 qmm Kabel?


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass das was ausmacht.


----------



## TotalWarFan (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass das was ausmacht.


denke ich auch nicht...
Nur ich hab sicherheitshalber lieber mal gefragt 
Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit Teufel gemacht?


----------



## ich111 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Schreib mal die audiophilen an. z.B. PommesmanXXL


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Teufel ist schon gut. Nicht das beste aber auch kein Müll. Eben Durchschnitt. Dafür reicht sogar noch Onboard Sound. Aber Soundkarte ist schon i.O.


----------



## TotalWarFan (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ok dann hätte ich ja alles erledigt! Muss nur noch auf die Lieferung warten...
Mir fehlt nur noch ein passender Monitor °heul°
Man kann sich unmöglich bei einer so großen Marktvielfalt entscheiden!


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ich war jedenfalls überrascht von dem 27 Zoll Monitor in Full HD. Ich hatte auch damit gerechnet dass das alles sehr verpixelt aussieht. Dem ist aber nicht so.
Du kannst dir also ruhig den Asus in 27 Zoll mit LED Backlight kaufen.


----------



## TotalWarFan (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Würde ich ja gerne aber er hat sehr schlechte Rezensionen...
Pixelfehler,kein weis sondern grauton usw


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ich sage ja vergiss die Kommentare. Da schreiben nur die rein die meckern. Die Leute die zufrieden sind schreiben nichts.


----------



## TotalWarFan (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Also ich hab gerade gemessen...
Ich würde bei meinem Computertisch gerade mal 60 cm von dem Monitor wegsitzen...
Soll ich dann lieber einen 24 zoller holen? Gibt es den Asus den ihr mir vorgeschlagen habt auch als 24 Zoller?


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Da gibt es eine Menge Auswahl.
Monitore/TFT 16:9/16:10 mit Hersteller: ASUS, Diagonale ab 23", Diagonale bis 24", Auflösung: 1920x1080, Besonderheiten: LED-Backlight | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## TotalWarFan (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Soll ich eher einen Asus anstatt einen Samsung holen?


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Samsung verbaut immer die billigste Elektronik die sie kriegen können.
Samsung sind die Team Group der Monitorhersteller.


----------



## ich111 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Samsung verbaut immer die billigste Elektronik die sie kriegen können.
> Samsung sind die Team Group der Monitorhersteller.


Echt? Aber die ganzen Panel bauen


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



ich111 schrieb:


> Echt? Aber die ganzen Panel bauen


 
Ich rede von der Platine. Die ist echt mies. Schau dir mal die Verlötung an. Da kriegst du Knieschlottern.


----------



## TotalWarFan (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Was haltet ihr von diesem?Asus VS248H 61cm LED Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## ich111 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Also Superflower der Monitore.  Warum spart man an so was, das wird nicht mal 10ct mehr kosten das ordentlich zu machen, aber Intel macht ja das gleiche bei der WLP. Das kommt davon wenn die Manager zu tief in die Produktion vordringen


----------



## TotalWarFan (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



ich111 schrieb:


> Also Superflower der Monitore.  Warum spart man an so was, das wird nicht mal 10ct mehr kosten das ordentlich zu machen, aber Intel macht ja das gleiche bei der WLP. Das kommt davon wenn die Manager zu tief in die Produktion vordringen


 
Was hälst du von diesem Monitor bzw ihr alle?
Asus VS248H 61cm LED Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## ich111 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von diesem?Asus VS248H 61cm LED Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


 Der ist ein empfehlenswerter mit TN Panel, trotzdem würde ich mal testen  Vor allem IPS vs TN


----------



## TotalWarFan (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Hast du einen IPS?


----------



## ich111 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Nope, aber ich werde vorraussichtlich meine ProLite2473HDS verscherbeln weil er mir auf den S.. äh Geist geht und mir den Ultrasharp anschaffen, vorher aber möchte ich den definitiv antesten.


----------



## TotalWarFan (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Laut Renzensionen und Testberichten soll er fürs Zocken aber nicht gut geeignet sein...
Er wurde für die Bildbearbeitung hergestellt...


----------



## Softy (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Der Asus VS248H ist prima, den kannst Du kaufen


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



ich111 schrieb:


> Also Superflower der Monitore.  Warum spart man an so was, das wird nicht mal 10ct mehr kosten das ordentlich zu machen, aber Intel macht ja das gleiche bei der WLP. Das kommt davon wenn die Manager zu tief in die Produktion vordringen


 
Weil selbst 10 Cent bei 10 Millionen Monitoren im Jahr eine Menge Geld sind.


----------



## TotalWarFan (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen diesen 3 Monitoren? Welcher ist der Beste?
Produktvergleich ASUS VE247H, 23.6", ASUS VE248H, 24" (90LMC3101Q01041C), ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Painkiller (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Hab ich dir im anderen Thread schon beantwortet.  

Bitte kein Crossposting!


----------



## TotalWarFan (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Mein Paket ist gerade gekommen! ALLES TIP TOP!


----------



## ich111 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Dann viel Spaß beim Zusammenbau


----------



## TotalWarFan (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Werd ich schon irgendwie schaffen


----------



## ich111 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ja, das ist nicht schwer und wenn du dir bei was nicht sicher bist fragst du einfach


----------



## TotalWarFan (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



ich111 schrieb:


> Ja, das ist nicht schwer und wenn du dir bei was nicht sicher bist fragst du einfach


 
Ich fange jetzt an ihn aufzubauen mit dem Thread im Forum und durch Bilder bei gamestar!
Wenn ich Fragen hab frage ich hier!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Juni 2012)

Kannst dir ja auch,ein video auf yt anschauen


----------



## TotalWarFan (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

So ich fange jetzt an ihn zusammenzubauen...
Kurze Frage: Sollte ich alles auf dem Mainboard einbauen bevor ich es montiere oder erst im montierten Zustand?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Sollte ich alles auf dem Mainboard einbauen bevor ich es montiere oder erst im montierten Zustand?


 
CPU und CPU-Kühler sowie RAM vor dem Einbau, Grafikkarte erst nach dem Einbau. Anders geht es auch kaum.


----------



## TotalWarFan (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> CPU und CPU-Kühler sowie RAM vor dem Einbau, Grafikkarte erst nach dem Einbau. Anders geht es auch kaum.


 
Ok mach ich...
Hab ja eine Anleitung...
Gibt es noch etwas Gravierendes dass ich beachten soll ohne etwas kaputt zu machen?
Habe weiche Unterlage für Mainboard beim Einbau und entlade mich vorher durch Anfassen einer Heizung...


----------



## ich111 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Mainboard einfach auf den Mainboardkarton legen, die Folie, in der das Mainboard steckt weglassen. Ich würde dir empfehlen zwischendurch immer mal wieder an ein unlackiertes Teil des Heizkörpers zu fassen, und die Socken auszuziehen, dann hast du keine/kaum elektrostatische Ladung. Es ist auch empfehlenswert Baumwollkleidung zu tragen (Kunststoffe können sich elektrostatisch laden)


----------



## TotalWarFan (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



ich111 schrieb:


> Mainboard einfach auf den Mainboardkarton legen, die Folie, in der das Mainboard steckt weglassen. Ich würde dir empfehlen zwischendurch immer mal wieder an ein unlackiertes Teil des Heizkörpers zu fassen, und die Socken auszuziehen, dann hast du keine/kaum elektrostatische Ladung. Es ist auch empfehlenswert Baumwollkleidung zu tragen (Kunststoffe können sich elektrostatisch laden)


 
Ok mach ich!
Och nööö ich muss jetzt Wärmeleitpaste auftragen^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

was daran fuer ein problem?


----------



## TotalWarFan (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Weil ich keine habe 
Muss ich eine auftragen? Haben den thermalright macho HR-02
Ist da nicht schon Paste drauf?


----------



## coroc (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

das wirst du erkennen? Eigentlich nein, dem Macho liegt eine Tüte mit WLP bei


----------



## TotalWarFan (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Also bei mir liegt definitiv keine bei^^
Ah doch jetzt sehe ich sie^^ Ist doch eine dabei
Kann ich das mit meiner Spachtel verteilen oder ist diese zu grob? Soll ich eher eine Pokemonkarte oder so holen?


----------



## ich111 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Einfach einen Erbsengroßen Klecks in die Mitte der CPU und wenn du Lust hast z.B. mit einer Kreditkarte verteilen(so dass überall wast ist, man die Beschriftung der CPU aber noch lesen kann), das ist aber nicht notwendig, du kannst auch einfach den Kühler draufsetzen, etwa hin und her drehen und dann den Kühler festschrauben


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. Juni 2012)

Du koenntest auch einfach nen klecks draufmachen und den rest macht der kuehler


----------



## killer196 (23. Juni 2012)

Dieser betrag kam zu spät.


----------



## TotalWarFan (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



ich111 schrieb:


> Einfach einen Erbsengroßen Klecks in die Mitte der CPU und wenn du Lust hast z.B. mit einer Kreditkarte verteilen(so dass überall wast ist, man die Beschriftung der CPU aber noch lesen kann), das ist aber nicht notwendig, du kannst auch einfach den Kühler draufsetzen, etwa hin und her drehen und dann den Kühler festschrauben


 
Ok werde es mit einer alten Kreditkarte machen


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Ok werde es mit einer alten Kreditkarte machen


 
Wichtig ist, dass es überall Hauchdünn ist.

Du kannst aber auch den CPU -und Kühlerheatspreader extrem plan fräsen, dann musst du keine Paste nehmen.


----------



## TotalWarFan (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Wichtig ist, dass es überall Hauchdünn ist.
> 
> Du kannst aber auch den CPU -und Kühlerheatspreader extrem plan fräsen, dann musst du keine Paste nehmen.


 
Das wäre kein Prroblem für mich aber ist dies besser oder ist das mit der wärmeleitpaste besser?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Das wäre kein Prroblem für mich aber ist dies besser oder ist das mit der wärmeleitpaste besser?


 
Das kannst du machen wenn die Garantie abgelaufen ist. Sonst ist das zu gefährlich.

Sofern du kein Extrem-Bencher bist, mach das mit der Wärmeleitpaste.


----------



## Softy (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Wichtig ist, dass es überall Hauchdünn ist.
> 
> Du kannst aber auch den CPU -und Kühlerheatspreader extrem plan fräsen, dann musst du keine Paste nehmen.



Das ist Quatsch, Wäremeleitpaste wird trotzdem benötigt!


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



Softy schrieb:


> Das ist Quatsch, Wäremeleitpaste wird trotzdem benötigt!


 
Das kann ich praktisch nicht beweisen. Wenn das so stimmt tut mir das leid.

Ich habe das in einem Video gesehen.


----------



## Softy (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ich habe die CPU plangeschliffen und poliert, trotzdem sind die Temperaturen mit WLP besser.


----------



## ich111 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Nimm WLP und lass das Planschleifen weg, dann verlierst du keine Garantie und die Temps sind auch nur minimal schlechter, außerdem ist der Boden des Machos konkav, Planschleifen kann hier also sogar von Nachteil sein


----------



## TotalWarFan (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



ich111 schrieb:


> Nimm WLP und lass das Planschleifen weg, dann verlierst du keine Garantie und die Temps sind auch nur minimal schlechter, außerdem ist der Boden des Machos konkav, planschleifen kann hier also sogar von Nachteil sein


 
Ok ich mach es dann einfach mit der Wärmeleitpaste...
Muss ich nach auftragen direkt den Kühler draufmachen?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. Juni 2012)

Einfach mit wlp machen,das fraesen unterlassen. Machs auf die cpu.


----------



## ich111 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Ok ich mach es dann einfach mit der Wärmeleitpaste...
> Muss ich nach auftragen direkt den Kühler draufmachen?


Ja, du installierst vorher schon mal die ganze Halterung des Kühlers, dann die WLP auf die CPU und dann Kühler drauf


----------



## TotalWarFan (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Sollte ich vielleicht Einweghandschuhe für alles anziehen?
Wenn ja wo kann man die kaufen^^?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. Juni 2012)

Genau, so wirds gemacht. Nein ich glaube du brauchst keine handschuhe


----------



## TotalWarFan (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Genau, so wirds gemacht. Nein ich glaube du brauchst keine handschuhe


 
Ich meine weil wenn ich sachen anfasse kommt ja fett drauf und das ist nie gut^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. Juni 2012)

Du faesst dich diekuelerplatte nicht an genauso wenig die cpu oder


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Ich meine weil wenn ich sachen anfasse kommt ja fett drauf und das ist nie gut^^


 
Vorher gründlich die Hände waschen, das reicht schon.

Du musst natürlich auch nicht extra auf die Heatspreader fassen, aber kurz mit sauberen Fingern schadet nicht.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. Juni 2012)

Haendewaschen ist doch eh voraussetzung oder


----------



## ich111 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Und den Prozessor und das Board hält man eh nur am Rand bzw berührt nur die Plastikteile


----------



## coroc (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Und den Ram nicht an den goldenen Pins


----------



## ich111 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



coroc schrieb:


> Und den Ram nicht an den goldenen Pins


 Höhö   Das dürfte wohl klar sein, dass man die Kontakte nicht berührt


----------



## coroc (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Genauso wie an der CPU nicht die unterseite oder das MoBo am Sockel, habt ihr ja auch geschrieben, du und Power


----------



## TotalWarFan (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



coroc schrieb:


> Genauso wie an der CPU nicht die unterseite oder das MoBo am Sockel, habt ihr ja auch geschrieben, du und Power


 
MoBo?


----------



## coroc (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

MoBo=Motherboard=Mainboard=Hauptplatine= Das große Teil wo di Grafikkarte, Prozzi usw raufkommen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. Juni 2012)

coroc schrieb:
			
		

> MoBo=Motherboard=Mainboard=Hauptplatine= Das große Teil wo di Grafikkarte, Prozzi usw raufkommen



War ja sehr ausfuehrlich


----------



## TotalWarFan (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

So ich kann jetzt endlich anfangen mit dem Zusammenbauen!
Hatte noch anderes zu tun 
Habe schon alles ausgepackt jetzt gehts los!
Wie lange brauch man ungefähr für alles?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Wie lange brauch man ungefähr für alles?


 
Kommt immer auf den Bastler an. Ich denke mal mindestens 30 Minuten, höchstens 90 Minuten.

Sofern du nicht Sleevst oder Moddest. Sonst 4 Stunden.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. Juni 2012)

Beim ersten mal habe ich laenger gebraucht


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



coroc schrieb:


> Und den Ram nicht an den goldenen Pins


 
Habe ich bestimmt schon hunderte Male gemacht.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Beim ersten mal habe ich laenger gebraucht


 
Ich werde vermutlich auch 8 Stunden brauchen bei allem was ich vor habe.

Dann muss man auch noch das Betriebssystem installieren und im Bios nachschauen ob alles erkannt wurde.



Threshold schrieb:


> Habe ich bestimmt schon hunderte Male gemacht.


 
Und ist was passiert?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. Juni 2012)

Ich musste die hdd kaefige ausbauen, danach wieder einbauen. Mainboard auch zweimal ein und ausbauen weil ich die cpu vergessen habe einzubauen. Alles sachen die beim ersten mal passieren koennen.


----------



## TotalWarFan (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Sieht alles so kompliziert gerade aus! Komme gar nicht klar trotz Anleitung per gamestar! Habe soetwas noch nie gemacht!


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Und ist was passiert?


 
Nein. Was soll auch passieren.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Sieht alles so kompliziert gerade aus! Komme gar nicht klar trotz Anleitung per gamestar! Habe soetwas noch nie gemacht!


 
Das ist echt einfach.

Bau mal eine Wasserkühlung ein. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Nein. Was soll auch passieren.



Warum wird dann gesagt, die nicht zu berühren? Gilt das gleiche bei CPU-Pin's?


----------



## TotalWarFan (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Gibt es irgendwo ausführliche gute Videos? Wo alles Schritt für Schritt gezeigt wird?
Bei youtube find ich nämlich nur Scheis...


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo ausführliche gute Videos? Wo alles Schritt für Schritt gezeigt wird?
> Bei youtube find ich nämlich nur Scheis...


 
Gehören Motawa10, Cargadosnews und noobtech auch zu dem Scheis?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. Juni 2012)

Kennt er wahrscheinlich nicht


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Warum wird dann gesagt, die nicht zu berühren? Gilt das gleiche bei CPU-Pin's?


 
Weil die Finger immer fettig sind und das kann die Übertragung beeinträchtigen. Aber solange du mit deinem Fingern nicht eine Butterdose ausgewringt hast macht das nichts. Außerdem wäscht man sich vor dem Zusammenbau sowieso die Finger. Dann sind sie relativ fettfrei. Zumindest für einige Zeit.

Trotzdem sollte man darauf achten da nicht ran zu kommen. Aber wenn es passiert. Z.B. beim Herausnehmen der RAM aus der Packung oder so macht das jetzt nicht so viel aus. Deswegen sind die RAM nicht kaputt.

Wichtig ist nur nicht in den Sockel zu greifen. Die feinen Pins können sehr schnell verbiegen und dann ist das Board hin.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Weil die Finger immer fettig sind und das kann die Übertragung beeinträchtigen. Aber solange du mit deinem Fingern nicht eine Butterdose ausgewringt hast macht das nichts. Außerdem wäscht man sich vor dem Zusammenbau sowieso die Finger. Dann sind sie relativ fettfrei. Zumindest für einige Zeit.
> 
> Trotzdem sollte man darauf achten da nicht ran zu kommen. Aber wenn es passiert. Z.B. beim Herausnehmen der RAM aus der Packung oder so macht das jetzt nicht so viel aus. Deswegen sind die RAM nicht kaputt.
> 
> Wichtig ist nur nicht in den Sockel zu greifen. Die feinen Pins können sehr schnell verbiegen und dann ist das Board hin.



Das sagt alles, dieses kommentar


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wichtig ist nur nicht in den Sockel zu greifen. Die feinen Pins können sehr schnell verbiegen und dann ist das Board hin.


 
Aber sobald CPU eingesetzt ist, darf man an der CPU leicht rütteln um zu testen ob sie drin sitzt? Kann dabei nichts verbiegen?



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Das sagt alles, dieses kommentar


 
Dein Ausdruck sagt mir, dass du wieder mit dem Smartphone on bist?


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Aber sobald CPU eingesetzt ist, darf man an der CPU leicht rütteln um zu testen ob sie drin sitzt? Kann dabei nichts verbiegen?



Wenn es beim herunterdrücken des Bügels samt Halteplatte knirscht weißt du dass die CPU in die Pins des Boards eintaucht und dann brauchst du nicht rütteln. Denn du rüttelst da gar nichts mehr.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. Juni 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:
			
		

> Aber sobald CPU eingesetzt ist, darf man an der CPU leicht rütteln um zu testen ob sie drin sitzt? Kann dabei nichts verbiegen?
> 
> Dein Ausdruck sagt mir, dass du wieder mit dem Smartphone on bist?



Ja bin ich. Echt laestig am desktop gehts viel besser. Das die cpu knirscht macht nichts das normal


----------



## TotalWarFan (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Hurra meine Soundkarte ist gerade per DHL gekommen! Jetzt ist alles da,was ich bestellt habe!


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Das ist doch super. Dann bau ein. 
DHL liefert Samstags um 5?


----------



## TotalWarFan (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist doch super. Dann bau ein.
> DHL liefert Samstags um 5?


 
Ich unterhalte mich immer mit den DHL Lieferern... Hatte mich auch gewundert,dass sie noch kamen..Hab die dann gefragt und die haben gesagt es muss immer alles raus und die haben erst Feierabend,wenn alles ausgeliefert ist auf ihrer Tour! (arme Schweine...)


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Freut mich fuer dich
Die DHL Lieferer sind echt arme schweine


----------



## TotalWarFan (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Sind aber meiner Meinung nach am Freundlichsten im gegenteil zu hermes und UPS


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. Juni 2012)

Stimmt


----------



## TotalWarFan (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Man ey! Ich raste gleich aus! Ich krieg das scheis Mainboard mit dem Kühler nicht zusammengebaut! Die Anleitung vom Thermalright macho HR-02 ist der grösste Scheis! Da werden einfach Schritte übersprungen! LOL?


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Das ist etwas fummelig aber lass dir Zeit und schau alles in Ruhe an. Dann klappt das schon.


----------



## TotalWarFan (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist etwas fummelig aber lass dir Zeit und schau alles in Ruhe an. Dann klappt das schon.


 
Ich schau mir das seit 2 Stunden an und ich checks einfach nicht! Die Anleitung ist son scheis! Beispiel:
Man muss die schrauben von unten durch die Kühlerplatte drücken und dann oben drauf die unterlagscheiben(die kleinen für intel)
und jetzt kommts! Danach soll man diese Platte durch das Mainboard stecken WAS aber nicht geht weil diese scheis scheiben nicht durch die löcher passen!
und bei meinem mainboard das asrock pro 3 z77 sind 2 löcher nebeneinander und ich weis nicht in welche ich die platte machen soll!


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Bei Asrock sind die Board so gebaut dass auch Sockel 775 Kühler passen. Es steht aber bei welche Löcher für 1155 sind.


----------



## TotalWarFan (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

So hab endlich den Kühler montiert! Der propeller zeigt in richtung grafikkarte ist das richtig oder falsch montiert?!


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Der Lüfter muss über den RAM stehen und nach hinten blasen. Denk daran wie das Board eingebaut ist.


----------



## Adi1 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Das ist so nicht richtig, der sollte nach hinten (also Gehäuserückteil) zeigen.

zu langsam.


----------



## TotalWarFan (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Na toll woher soll ich das wissen? es steht nicht im asrock handbuch und auch nicht im thermalright handbuch na toll
Die wärmeleitpaste ist jetzt hundert pro getrocknet und ich kann nix mehr machen


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Steht auch nicht. Das sollte auch logisch sein dass das so sein muss. 

Oder eben nachfragen bevor du verbaust wie der Kühler drauf muss.


----------



## TotalWarFan (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Also nochmal..
Der propeller muss in richtung ramsteckplätze zeigen?


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Noch mal kurz.
Der Lüfter muss auf der Seite sein wo auch die RAM sind. Damit der Lüfter die Kühle Luft aus der Seite durch die Lamellen des Kühlers nach hinten zum Hecklüfter des Case blasen kann.
Dort wo die RAMs sind ist es in der regel am kühlsten im PC.


----------



## TotalWarFan (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Noch mal kurz.
> Der Lüfter muss auf der Seite sein wo auch die RAM sind. Damit der Lüfter die Kühle Luft aus der Seite durch die Lamellen des Kühlers nach hinten zum Hecklüfter des Case blasen kann.


 
Ich checks nicht


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Hier ein Bild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Hier ist ein anderes Bild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TotalWarFan (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Hier ein Bild.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah ok so mach ichs dann jetzt


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Beachte das zweite Bild. DA ist es noch deutlicher.


----------



## TotalWarFan (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

ist die wärmeleitpaste denn so wichtig? weil wenn ich es wieder ummontiere ist die sehr ******** weil ich ja den kühlkörper auf der cpu wieder bewege!


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

du solltest die WLP neu auftragen. Das ist besser. Also Kühler abnehmen und alte WLP entfernen und dann neue auftragen.


----------



## TotalWarFan (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Die mitgelieferte ist aber schlecht weil die sich schlecht verteilen lässt.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ja die vom Macho ist beschissen . Mach den Kühler mal sauber und die CPU lässt du mit der WLP. Wenn du den Kühler saubere hast tropfst du noch ein kleinen Stück WLP mittig auf die CPU und setzt den Kühler dann einfach drauf.


----------



## TotalWarFan (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Hab ich perfekt gemacht jetzt(vielleicht ein bisjen zu viel aber egal^^)
Kannst du mir mit einem bild zeigen auf dem asrock pro 3 Z77 wo ich die beiden Ram kits reinmache?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Kannst du mir mit einem bild zeigen auf dem asrock pro 3 Z77 wo ich die beiden Ram kits reinmache?


 
Steht das nicht bei der Anleitung des Mainboardes?

Der 1. und 3. Slot von Rechts aus gesehen.


----------



## TotalWarFan (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Also du meinst von der außenseite gesehen?
Hat jemand das galaxy s2 und weiß wie ich hier bilder posten kann?


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Bilder posten ist einfach. Du musst beim Posten nur auf Anhänge verwalten klicken und dort die Bilder hochladen.
Klappt das nicht nimm einfach Bilder hochladen - abload.de


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Also du meinst von der außenseite gesehen?
> Hat jemand das galaxy s2 und weiß wie ich hier bilder posten kann?


 
So ist es richtig.

http://www.corsair.com/media/catalo.../d/o/dominator_dual_channel_motherboard_1.png


----------



## TotalWarFan (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Es ist so dass ich kein kabel für den pc zu meinem galaxy s 2 habe deswegen muss ich von dem galaxy s2 ins internet gehen auf diese seite und euch die gemachten bilder vom galaxy S2 über das Handy schicken...


----------



## TotalWarFan (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Das Bild ist zu klein.


----------



## TotalWarFan (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TotalWarFan (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt sind sie groß


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Was willst du mit den Bildern eigentlich bezwecken?


----------



## TotalWarFan (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Euch Zeigen ob alles richtig ist?!


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ich sehe nur den Macho. 

Und wenn ich genau hin schaue sehe ich, dass der 1. und 3. RAM Slot belegt ist?


----------



## TotalWarFan (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Ich sehe nur den Macho.
> 
> Und wenn ich genau hin schaue sehe ich, dass der 1. und 3. RAM Slot belegt ist?


 Also richtig?^^


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Also richtig?^^


 
Das richtig.

Was fehlt noch bis zum Einbau ins Gehäuse?


----------



## TotalWarFan (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Das richtig.
> 
> Was fehlt noch bis zum Einbau ins Gehäuse?


 
Also ich müsste jetzt das Netzteil einbauen,aber wie es aussieht ist die Wand die ich abnehmen muss(NZXT Phantom 410 mid tower)
genietet!
Ich hoffe ich bringe den PC heute Abend noch zum Laufen^^


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Also ich müsste jetzt das Netzteil einbauen,aber wie es aussieht ist die Wand die ich abnehmen muss(NZXT Phantom 410 mid tower)
> genietet!
> Ich hoffe ich bringe den PC heute Abend noch zum Laufen^^


 
Meinst du das Seitenteil? Das sind irgendwelche Daumenschrauben. Die kannst du irgendwie hoch oder runterbewegen oder drehen und bekommst das Seitenteil somit ab.


----------



## TotalWarFan (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Meinst du das Seitenteil? Das sind irgendwelche Daumenschrauben. Die kannst du irgendwie hoch oder runterbewegen oder drehen und bekommst das Seitenteil somit ab.


 
Achso ok werds mal versuchen


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=jI23ZA-5YR8#!

3:35


----------



## TotalWarFan (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Directupload.net - c2pokiky.jpg
Weißt du wie ich diese Schraube herausbekomme?


----------



## TotalWarFan (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

So hab die Seitenwand nun draussen
Netzteil eingebaut ! Yeah 
Jetzt wird das Mainboard eingebaut! Muss ich da etwas bestimmtes beachten?


----------



## ich111 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ja, auf jeden Fall nur so viele Abstandhalter wie nötig, aber auch keinen weniger und an den richtigen Stellen (dein Mainboard ist ja ein ATX, folglich in der Anleitung des Gehäuses schauen welche Abstandshalter du für ATX (kein EATX oder mATX, sondern einfach ganz normales ATX) brauchst. Die Blende die beim Mainboard dabei war hast du auch schon im Gehäuse?


----------



## TotalWarFan (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



ich111 schrieb:


> Ja, auf jeden Fall nur so viele Abstandhalter wie nötig, aber auch keinen weniger und an den richtigen Stellen (dein Mainboard ist ja ein ATX, folglich in der Anleitung des Gehäuses schauen welche Abstandshalter du für ATX (kein EATX oder mATX, sondern einfach ganz normales ATX) brauchst. Die Blende die beim Mainboard dabei war hast du auch schon im Gehäuse?


 
BLENDE?
Das Asrock Pro 3 Z77 hat welchen Formfaktor? Micro ATX? ATX? MINI ATX? FLEX ATX?


----------



## ich111 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Das Pro 3 hat ATX
Die Blende schaut ungefähr so aus, die muss hinten ins Gehäuse, von innen einsetzen und reindrücken, dann den Rand abfahren und überall noch etwas drücken, damit sie fest einrastet (klicken)


----------



## TotalWarFan (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Achso die ja die hab ich schon reingehauen^^
Sicher? Ich hab in meinem Gehäuse alles nach ATX befestigt aber es passt vorne und hinten nicht!
Ich habe das NZXT PHantom midi tower gehäuse! Und ich kann das Mainboard gar nicht montieren da der Lüfter des Gehäuses 2mm direkt vor dem CPU Kühler ist! Ist das gut oder schlecht?
Hier das fertige Mainboard mit Ram und kühler
http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/2931/iy7iq73l_jpg.htm


----------



## ich111 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Achso die ja die hab ich schon reingehauen^^
> Sicher? Ich hab in meinem Gehäuse alles nach ATX befestigt aber es passt vorne und hinten nicht!
> Ich habe das NZXT PHantom midi tower gehäuse! Und ich kann das Mainboard gar nicht montieren da der Lüfter des Gehäuses 2mm direkt vor dem CPU Kühler ist! Ist das gut oder schlecht?


 Dann musst du halt etwas fiemeln, dass der Gehäuselüfter nah am Kühler ist ist für die CPU ganz praktisch, weil die warem Luft dann sofort aus dem Gehäus abgeführt wird.
Ob die Abstandshalter passen kanns du ganz einfach herausfinden in dem du dir die löcher des Boards genau anschaust.
Diese wollen mit dem Gehäuse verschraubt werden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die am unteren Rand des Bildes haben auch nichts gegen eine Schraube, wenn es das Gehäuse zulässt

Den Kühler hast du schon ohne das Plastikteil installiert und in den 1155er Löchern?


----------



## TotalWarFan (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



ich111 schrieb:


> Dann musst du halt etwas fiemeln, dass der Gehäuselüfter nah am Kühler ist ist für die CPU ganz praktisch, weil die warem Luft dann sofort aus dem Gehäus abgeführt wird.
> Ob die Abstandshalter passen kanns du ganz einfach herausfinden in dem du dir die löcher des Boards genau anschaust.
> Diese wollen mit dem Gehäuse verschraubt werden:
> 
> ...


PLASTIKTEIL?!!! 1155 er LÖCHER?
PS:danke das du mir so hilfst um diese Uhrzeit  echt toll!


----------



## TotalWarFan (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Meinst du das hier?
Directupload.net - pceelzta.jpg


----------



## ich111 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Die standard 1155er (1155 ist der Sockel von Ivy Bridge, die Zahlt kommt von der Anzahl der Kontakte)Löcher sind die mit der weisen Umrandung

Mit dem Plastikteil meine ich dieses



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Montage des Kühlers passt übrigens, du hast auch den Kühler voll angezogen (natürlich nicht so dass der Schraube der Kopf abspringt, aber so dass sich der Metalrahmen und das Teil das den Kühler auf den Metalrahmen fixiert sich berühren)


----------



## TotalWarFan (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



ich111 schrieb:


> Die standard 1155er (1155 ist der Sockel von Ivy Bridge, die Zahlt kommt von der Anzahl der Kontakte)Löcher sind die mit der weisen Umrandung
> 
> Mit dem Plastikteil meine ich dieses
> 
> ...


 
Nö hab kein Plastikteil^^
Also haben schon nur eben nicht eingebaut,da ich dachte es sei für 755 Sockel?!
JUHU mein KÜHLER passt!  Ich glaube aber ich habe etwas zuviel wärmeleitpaste drauf gemacht,weil man die Schrift nicht mehr lesen konnte auf der CPU^^


----------



## ich111 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Dann passts ja


----------



## TotalWarFan (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



ich111 schrieb:


> Dann passts ja


 
YEAH! Jetzt gehts los!


----------



## ich111 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> YEAH! Jetzt gehts los!


Ist das Board schon im Gehäuse verschraubt?
Nachdem du das Board verschraubt hast würde ich mal alle Kabel, die für das Board notwendig sind verlegen und anschließen. Ich würde die ordentlich verlegen (Kabelbinder sind da ganz praktisch).
Erst danach würde ich die Graka und Soka einsetzen und verkabeln und die Laufwerke verkabeln


----------



## TotalWarFan (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



ich111 schrieb:


> Ist das Board schon im Gehäuse verschraubt?
> Nachdem du das Board verschraubt hast würde ich mal alle Kabel, die für das Board notwendig sind verlegen und anschließen. Ich würde die ordentlich verlegen (Kabelbinder sind da ganz praktisch).
> Erst danach würde ich die Graka und Soka einsetzen und verkabeln und die Laufwerke verkabeln


 
Mainboard wurde gerade erfolgreich eingebaut!
http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/2931/5o3y6vrn_jpg.htm
Der Kühler liegt am ventilatorplastik des gehäuses an... Kann das zu nervenden vibrationen führen?
So ich muss mal pennen gehen^^
Werde wie du gesagt hast alles richtig verleiten mit kabelbändern,dann bau ich Soka und Graka ein und das blueray laufwerk,schließe alles richtig an und dann hoffe ich kann es losgehen! Bitte bitte bitte sind alle Komponenten heil und nicht irgendwelche RAM´s fehlerhaft oder so^^


----------



## ich111 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

So lange der nicht in den Lüfterblättern hängt
Den CPU Lüfter hast du übrigens am Falschen Port angeschlossen, steck den an CPU_FAN1 ( beim Kühlkörper) an (den Lüfter kanns du drehen und das Kabel um den Lüfter wickeln, so dass es nicht rumhängt oder zum guten alten Kabelbinder greifen) Die Gehäuselüfter kommen an CHA_FAN, wenn du mehr als zwei hast kannst du zu einem Adapter greifen NZXT 3-Pin zu 2x 3-pin Adapter 30cm, sleeved weiß (CBW-3P-Y) | Geizhals Deutschland



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TotalWarFan (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



ich111 schrieb:


> So lange der nicht in den Lüfterblättern hängt
> Den CPU Lüfter hast du übrigens am Falschen Port angeschlossen, steck den an CPU_FAN1 ( beim Kühlkörper) an (den Lüfter kanns du drehen und das Kabel um den Lüfter wickeln, so dass es nicht rumhängt oder zum guten alten Kabelbinder greifen) Die Gehäuselüfter kommen an CHA_FAN, wenn du mehr als zwei hast kannst du zu einem Adapter greifen NZXT 3-Pin zu 2x 3-pin Adapter 30cm, sleeved weiß (CBW-3P-Y) | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> 
> ...


 
Die Adapter hab ich schon 
Hab noch eine Frage ist der Bügel hier richtig an dem Lüfter befestigt?
http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/2931/bm7vbvsw_jpg.htm


----------



## ich111 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Nein die zwei must du vertauschen, die Nasen müssen in die Bohrungen des Lüfters http://nachrichten1.com/ufiles/2011-08/n/test-thermalright-hr-02-macho-cpu-k.jpg
Zu den Lüftern: Ich würde den in der Decke und den hinteren mit dem Adapter an einen Anschluss hängen


----------



## TotalWarFan (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



ich111 schrieb:


> Nein die zwei must du vertauschen, die Nasen müssen in die Bohrungen des Lüfters http://nachrichten1.com/ufiles/2011-08/n/test-thermalright-hr-02-macho-cpu-k.jpg
> Zu den Lüftern: Ich würde den in der Decke und den hinteren mit dem Adapter an einen Anschluss hängen


 
Ok werds dann so machen! Ich versuche es irgendwie zu machen ohne das Mainboard wieder auszubauen!
Lol wie soll das gehen? die drähte auf den Bildern sind viel länger!


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Ok werds dann so machen! Ich versuche es irgendwie zu machen ohne das Mainboard wieder auszubauen!


 
Da lag ich mit meinen maximal 90 Minuten etwas daneben, oder? 

Stell dir vor, du würdest deine Kabel alle noch extra sleeven und die Rückwand des Gehäuses makellos halten.


----------



## TotalWarFan (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Da lag ich mit meinen maximal 90 Minuten etwas daneben, oder?
> 
> Stell dir vor, du würdest deine Kabel alle noch extra sleeven und die Rückwand des Gehäuses makellos halten.


 Das mach ich ja auch noch^^


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Das mach ich ja auch noch^^


 
Alles sleeven?

mdpc-x ist da meine Empfehlung. Du benötigst mindestens 30 Meter.


----------



## TotalWarFan (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Alles sleeven?
> 
> mdpc-x ist da meine Empfehlung. Du benötigst mindestens 30 Meter.


 Nee ich verleg die nur richtig mit Kabelbinder,das ist ja kein problem!


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Nee ich verleg die nur richtig mit Kabelbinder,das ist ja kein problem!


 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/52560-der-sleeve-bilder-thread-161.html

#1610

So meine ich das.


----------



## TotalWarFan (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/52560-der-sleeve-bilder-thread-161.html
> 
> #1610
> 
> So meine ich das.


Kann ich ja immernoch machen will aber heute noch zocken^^
Meine Drähte sind viel zu kurz das kann  nicht funktionieren! Die haben mir zu kurze geschickt!
http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/2931/tlid5i5j_jpg.htm


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Das wird schon irgendwie funktionieren. Mit den Drähten kann sich niemand anfreunden, das ist knifflig.

NZXT macht das mit Gummi-Brackets wesentlich attraktiver.


----------



## TotalWarFan (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Das wird schon irgendwie funktionieren. Mit den Drähten kann sich niemand anfreunden, das ist knifflig.
> 
> NZXT macht das mit Gummi-Brackets wesentlich attraktiver.


 Ja diese scheis Gummis habe ich aber alle rausgemacht,weil die mit der kleinsten bewegung der kabel rausgehen
Die haben die Drähte auch in der Mitte! Nicht in den Bohrungen....
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8.../Luftkuehlung/News/bildergalerie/?iid=1657943
Jep die Idioten von Thermalright haben mir falsche Halterklammern geschickt! Na super!
So hab mir jetzt einfach aus draht neue Halteklammern gemacht und er hält jetzt sehr gut!!!!


----------



## ich111 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Ja diese scheis Gummis habe ich aber alle rausgemacht,weil die mit der kleinsten bewegung der kabel rausgehen
> Die haben die Drähte auch in der Mitte! Nicht in den Bohrungen....
> Thermalright HR-02 Macho Special Edition: Auf 1.000 Stück limitierte Sonderauflage des günstigen CPU-Kühlers - Bildergalerie - 2012/04/Thermalright_hr-02-macho_4.jpg
> Jep die Idioten von Thermalright haben mir falsche Halterklammern geschickt! Na super!
> So hab mir jetzt einfach aus draht neue Halteklammern gemacht und er hält jetzt sehr gut!!!!


Dann hättes du es auch so wie im den Bild http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,88...e/?iid=1657943 machen können, aber wenn du dir eh selbst welche gemacht hast ist dass auch sehr praktisch, vor allem wenn du mal einen anderen 140er drauf installieren willst, da der mitgelieferte Lüfter (140mm) die Bohrungen einses 120er hat


----------



## TotalWarFan (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



ich111 schrieb:


> Dann hättes du es auch so wie im den Bild http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,88...e/?iid=1657943 machen können


 
Hatte ich es hielt auch,aber es war meiner Meinung nach nicht fest genug...


----------



## ich111 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Hatte ich es hielt auch,aber es war meiner Meinung nach nicht fest genug...


 So lang er nicht runterfällt...

Wie läufts mit der Verkabelung?


----------



## TotalWarFan (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



ich111 schrieb:


> So lang er nicht runterfällt...
> 
> Wie läufts mit der Verkabelung?


 
Habe den ATX Stecker angesteckt und gut verlegt hinter der Gehäusewand. NUn muss ich den Cpu Stecker anschließen und die Gehäuselüfter! Die Gehäuselüfter sind alle durch das Lüfterkontrollzentrum mit einem großen Stecker direkt an das Netzteil verbunden!


----------



## ich111 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Habe den ATX Stecker angesteckt und gut verlegt hinter der Gehäusewand. NUn muss ich den Cpu Stecker anschließen und die Gehäuselüfter! Die Gehäuselüfter sind alle durch das Lüfterkontrollzentrum mit einem großen Stecker direkt an das Netzteil verbunden!


 Lüfterkontrollzentrum: Etwas komischer Name für eine Lüftersteuerung oder meinst du damit einen Molex Stecker, dann laufen die sehr wahrscheinlich auf 12V


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Die Gehäuselüfter sind alle durch das Lüfterkontrollzentrum mit einem großen Stecker direkt an das Netzteil verbunden!


 
Im Phantom 410 lässt du alle auf 12 Volt laufen?


----------



## TotalWarFan (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Im Phantom 410 lässt du alle auf 12 Volt laufen?


 
Klar warum nicht?!^^
Ok hab den CPU Stecker drauf!


----------



## ich111 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Klar warum nicht?!^^


 Tinitus


----------



## TotalWarFan (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Aktueller stand
Directupload.net - 5cg9qerg.jpg


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Bitte mach noch weitere Bilder, auch wo man das gesamte Gehäuse sieht.


----------



## ich111 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Willst du das NT nicht drehen und über die Öffnung im Boden Luft ansaugen, dann kannst du höchstwahrscheinleich auch den CPU Strom hinter dem Mainboard verlegen?


----------



## TotalWarFan (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Directupload.net - trtej3fo.jpg

Directupload.net - jha9laux.jpg


----------



## TotalWarFan (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Directupload.net - trtej3fo.jpg
> 
> Directupload.net - jha9laux.jpg


Also der Propeller des Netzteils zeigt in richtung mainboard...


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Also der Propeller des Netzteils zeigt in richtung mainboard...


 
Wenn du es umdrehst kommst du mit den NT-Kabeln sofort in die Rückwandöffnungen. Sieht dann ordentlicher aus.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Das ist richtig so allerdings hätte ich den Deckel Lüfter nicht vor dem Kühler eingebaut sondern dahinter. Also in das hintere Loch.


----------



## ich111 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Wie ich schon gesagt habe: NT drehen (außer der PC steht auf einem Teppich) Eine Öffnung im Boden hat das Gehäuse ja, oder irre ich mich da?



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Wenn du es umdrehst kommst du mit den  NT-Kabeln sofort in die Rückwandöffnungen. Sieht dann ordentlicher  aus.


 Außerdem dürfte dann auch das Stromkabel für die CPU schöner zu verlegen sein (bei mir funktionierts hinterm Mainboard


----------



## TotalWarFan (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



ich111 schrieb:


> Wie ich schon gesagt habe: NT drehen (außer der PC steht auf einem Teppich) Eine Öffnung im Boden hat das Gehäuse ja, oder irre ich mich da?
> 
> 
> Außerdem dürfte dann auch das Stromkabel für die CPU schöner zu verlegen sein (bei mir funktionierts hinterm Mainboard


 
Directupload.net - zsety9ic.jpg
Dort ist bei dem netzteil eine öffnung..Soll ich das NT so drehen,dass der propeller an dieser öffnung ist?
Man ey ich versuche seit Freitag den PC zusammenzubauen...Das ist so schwer! Ich dachte echt das wäre viel leichter!


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Dreh das Netzteil um und dann schaust du ob der Lüfter dort ist wo auf die Öffnung ist.
Denk aber daran dass da ein Staubschutz hin muss.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Das ist so schwer! Ich dachte echt das wäre viel leichter!


 
Schwer ist das doch nicht. Dauert halt nur lange beim 1. Mal. 
Macht es denn wenigstens Spaß am PC zu basteln? Ich hoffe doch.


----------



## TotalWarFan (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dreh das Netzteil um und dann schaust du ob der Lüfter dort ist wo auf die Öffnung ist.
> Denk aber daran dass da ein Staubschutz hin muss.


 
So hab es umgedreht und Staubschutz hingemacht!
Was muss ich jetzt machen als nächster Schritt?


----------



## TotalWarFan (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Schwer ist das doch nicht. Dauert halt nur lange beim 1. Mal.
> Macht es denn wenigstens Spaß am PC zu basteln? Ich hoffe doch.


 
Wenn alles glatt läuft ja,vor allem ist man am Ende froh auf einem PC glorreiche Schlachten als römischer Feldherr zu erleben,den man selbst zusammengebaut hat!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Freut mich das es dir spaß macht, Herr Imperator


----------



## TotalWarFan (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Freut mich das es dir spaß macht, Herr Imperator


 
Ich bin ein Stratege der Superlative 
Was muss ich als nächstes tun?
aktueller Stand: Netzteil eingebaut,ATX Stecker angeschlossen,CPU Stecker angeschlossen!
Die Lüftersteuerung und die 3 Lüfter habe ich noch nicht angeschlossen,da ich nicht klar komme wo was rein muss.Dann ist da noch USB 2.0 und 3.0 und dies und das^^Auf einem der Bilder die ich eben gesendet habe sind die Stecker drauf.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> So hab es umgedreht und Staubschutz hingemacht!
> Was muss ich jetzt machen als nächster Schritt?


 
Gut.

Grafikkarte schon eingebaut?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Stratege der Superlative


 Der naechste Caesar oder was


----------



## TotalWarFan (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Gut.
> 
> Grafikkarte schon eingebaut?


 Nein noch nicht!  Soll ich die Graka und die Soka nun einbauen? Bin ich dann fertig? Was ist mit den USB Kabeln,Lüfterkabeln und das ganze Zeug? Dann noch Laufwerk und Festplatte


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

sobald das mb drin ist samt ausstattung würde ich erstmal die Kabel anschließen, da die sata Kabel oft unter die Graka gehoeren nd am schluss dann die SoKa und die GraKa. und natuerlich die kabel alle anschließen


----------



## TotalWarFan (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> sobald das mb drin ist samt ausstattung würde ich erstmal die Kabel anschließen, da die sata Kabel oft unter die Graka gehoeren nd am schluss dann die SoKa und die GraKa. und natuerlich die kabel alle anschließen


 
Ja aber ich weiß ja nicht worein die Kabel alle gehören^^
Habe natürlich vorher mir die Handbücher und Anleitungen angesehen wo alles sehr spärlich erklärt wird^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Dann schau im mb handbuch nach Oder schau dir ein video auf YT an


----------



## ich111 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

USB 3.0 ist in der nähe es ATX 24 Steckers, USB 2.0 ganz unten am Boardrand, die fürs Ein und Auschalten, HDD led und On led auch.
Für Laufwerke und Festplatte nimmst du die schwarzen Sata Stecker unten weil da Sata 3 nichts bringt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach die Beschriftungen des Boards lesen.


----------



## TotalWarFan (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Könnt ihr mir markieren wo Graka und Soka draufkommen?


----------



## Samuel5 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ich glaube in den PCI-Express 3.0 Slot links neben dem CPU


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Du hast nur 2 PCIe 16x Slots. Im oberen also wo die CPU ist kommt dei Grafikkarte rein.
Im unteren die Soundkarte.


----------



## coroc (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Graka in den PCIe Slot direkt neben der CPU, wie Samuel schon gesagt hat

Die SoKa kommt in den kurzen Slot, man könnte sie auch in den großen Neben der Graka packen, aber dadurch wird die Belüftung evtl gestlört


----------



## TotalWarFan (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Für was sind diese ganzen Stecker und wo kommen die 
Directupload.net - dzs52tgr.jpg
Directupload.net - nxy7r9mu.jpg


----------



## Samuel5 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Die 3 rechten sehen aus wie die Stromstecker der Gehäuse-Kühler, die 2 Mittleren sind für den Reset und Power Knopf  und die 2 Linken weiß ich nicht genau


Edit: sorry meinte die Lüfter...


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



Samuel5 schrieb:


> Die 3 rechten sehen aus wie die Stromstecker der Gehäuse-Kühler


 
Ich wusste gar nicht, dass ein Gehäuse gekühlt werden muss und Wärme produziert.


----------



## coroc (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Das auf dem ersten Bild ist USB 3.0


----------



## Samuel5 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Ich wusste gar nicht, dass ein Gehäuse gekühlt werden muss und Wärme produziert.



Ich meinte die Lüfter die *am* Gehäuse befestig sind, also die mitgelieferten


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



Samuel5 schrieb:


> Ich meinte die Lüfter die *am* Gehäuse befestig sind, also die mitgelieferten


 
Ich wusste was du meinst, aber Kühler sind Radiatoren und Lüfter sind keine Radiatoren. Ich kann so etwas gar nicht lesen wenn jemand z.B. im Luftkühlungsforum schreibt "Suche CPU-Lüfter". Kleben die einen Lüfter über den Prozessor?

Beim 1. Foto sieht man USB 3.0

Beim 2. Foto sieht man, steht auch dran, POWER LED und RESET, das steckt man unten am Mainboardrand hinein. Rechts sind Lüfterkabel und links weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## Samuel5 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ja sorry meinte die Lüfter, was ich eigentlich auch schreiben wollte, hab aber irgendwie Kühler geschrieben...


----------



## TotalWarFan (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Ich wusste was du meinst, aber Kühler sind Radiatoren und Lüfter sind keine Radiatoren. Ich kann so etwas gar nicht lesen wenn jemand z.B. im Luftkühlungsforum schreibt "Suche CPU-Lüfter". Kleben die einen Lüfter über den Prozessor?
> 
> Beim 1. Foto sieht man USB 3.0
> 
> Beim 2. Foto sieht man, steht auch dran, POWER LED und RESET, das steckt man unten am Mainboardrand hinein. Rechts sind Lüfterkabel und links weiß ich leider nicht.


Könntest du es mir markieren auf einem asrock pro 3 Z77 Bild? habe sonst alles so weit angeschlossen^^ Mir fehlt wie gesagt nur der power und reset stecker.Weis nicht wohin damit


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Dort müssen sie rein.


----------



## TotalWarFan (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Dort müssen sie rein.


 Vielen Dank habe sie nun angeschlossen ich hoffe richtig denn sie wurden auf dem mainboardbild meines handbuches einpolig jeweils angegeben meine power und reset stecker waren aber jeweils 2 polig naja mal schaun obs nachher funktioniert
Ich muss einen 12 V Molex Stecker ins Netzteil stecken,aber mein Netzteil hat keinen Eingang dafür was nun?
Ich habe nun herausgefunden,dass die 4 Lüfterstecker für Lüfter sind,die man noch einbauen will.
Ich muss nur noch den 4 Pin Molex anschließen


----------



## ich111 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Steck doch die Lüfter ans Mainboard.
Hast du schon die Laufwerke an den Strom und ans Datenkabel angeschlossen?
Den kleineren Stecker auf Bild 1 hast du auch schon angeschlossen? Der kommt unten ans MB, da steht irgenwas von USB, aber nicht usb 3

Kannst du die Stromversorgung der CPU (8Polig) nicht hinter dem Mainboard verlegen?


----------



## TotalWarFan (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ich muss nur noch diesen Stecker anschließen,dann bin ich mit den Gehäusekabeln fertig!
Directupload.net - 243aazv6.jpg
Nur das Problem ist wo kann man diesen Stecker einstecken?!! Netzteil? Mainboard?


----------



## coroc (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Was ist auf der anderen Seite ein Lüfeter? Der kommt ans Netzteil, hier sind Bilder: 4 pin Molex - Google-Suche


----------



## ich111 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Ich muss nur noch diesen Stecker anschließen,dann bin ich mit den Gehäusekabeln fertig!
> Directupload.net - 243aazv6.jpg
> Nur das Problem ist wo kann man diesen Stecker einstecken?!! Netzteil? Mainboard?


 Am NT natürlich (einen Kabel aus dem Lieferumfang des NTs (am besten hat das noch den FDD Anschluss für die Soundkarte mit dabei) ans NT und dann den an das das Kabel), aber hast du an dem die Lüfter dranhängen?


----------



## TotalWarFan (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



ich111 schrieb:


> Am NT natürlich (einen Kabel aus dem Lieferumfang des NTs (am besten hat das noch den FDD Anschluss für die Soundkarte mit dabei) ans NT und dann den an das das Kabel), aber hast du an dem die Lüfter dranhängen?


 
Ja an dem sind die 3 Lüfter dran! FDD Anschluss?!!!!!
Ja habs dran gemacht


----------



## ich111 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Ja an dem sind die 3 Lüfter dran! FDD Anschluss?!!!!!
> Ja habs dran gemacht


 Suche mal die Kabel vom E9 durch, da gibts eines, das einen Stecker mid dem Aufruck FDD (Floppy Disk Drive (Diskettenlaufwerk)) hat, die Soundkarte braucht komischerweise den Stecker

Kontest du jetz das Kabel für die Spannungsversorgung der CPU hinter dem Mainboard verlegen?


----------



## TotalWarFan (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



ich111 schrieb:


> Suche mal die Kabel vom E9 durch, da gibts eines, das einen Stecker mid dem Aufruck FDD (Floppy Disk Drive (Diskettenlaufwerk)) hat, die Soundkarte braucht komischerweise den Stecker
> 
> Kontest du jetz das Kabel für die Spannungsversorgung der CPU hinter dem Mainboard verlegen?


 
YES! Ich habe das FDD kabel gefunden !
Ja ich habe es per Kabelbänder verlegt


----------



## ich111 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Molex auch dran?


----------



## TotalWarFan (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> YES! Ich habe das FDD kabel gefunden !
> Ja ich habe es per Kabelbänder verlegt


 
1.An diesem Kabel ist noch HDD und S-ATA dran für was brauch ich die?
Welches Kabel brauch ich für die Grafikkarte? Da ist noch ein grünes und ein rotes mit der Aufschrift VGA


----------



## ich111 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

HDD ist der Molex Stecker und Sata ist für den Brenner und die Fesplatte.



> Welches Kabel brauch ich für die Grafikkarte? Da ist noch ein grünes und ein rotes mit der Aufschrift VGA


Hast du dir selbst beantwortet, die 670 braucht 2 6 Pin Stecker, also beide Kabel oder hat ein Kabel 2x 6 PIN ?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

VGA ist fuer die Graka, ich nehme mal an sata ist der stromstecker fuer die Laufwerke


----------



## ich111 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> VGA ist fuer die Graka, ich nehme mal an sata ist der stromstecker fuer die Laufwerke


Sata ist für die HDD und HDD ist Molex (war früher der Standard Stromstecker für Fesplatten daher HDD)


----------



## TotalWarFan (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



ich111 schrieb:


> HDD ist der Molex Stecker und Sata ist für den Brenner und die Fesplatte.
> 
> Hast du dir selbst beantwortet, die 670 braucht 2 6 Pin Stecker, also beide Kabel oder hat ein Kabel 2x 6 PIN ?


 
Ich habe 2 6Pin stecker


----------



## ich111 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Ich habe 2 6Pin stecker


 An einem Kabel oder einer pro Kabel?


----------



## TotalWarFan (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



ich111 schrieb:


> An einem Kabel oder einer pro Kabel?


 
Einer pro Kabel


----------



## ich111 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Dann brauchst du beide


----------



## TotalWarFan (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Sieh mal hier
http://www.au-ja.de/bilder/2010/be-quiet-straight-power-e8-cm-480w-tn3.jpg
Das Gelbe habe ich für die CPU benutzt und nun muss ich das Rote und Grüne für die GPU Holen?


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Das gelbe ist für die CPU.


----------



## ich111 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Sieh mal hier
> http://www.au-ja.de/bilder/2010/be-quiet-straight-power-e8-cm-480w-tn3.jpg
> Das Gelbe habe ich für die CPU benutzt und nun muss ich das Rote und Grüne für die GPU Holen?


Genau richtig, GPU und CPU kabel dürfte man aber eh nicht vertauschen können, weil die Stecker mal runde Pins und dann eckige haben.
CPU ist außerdem 4+4 oder 8 Pin und Graka 6+2 (den 2 poligen Aufsatz lässt du einfach weg, wenn die Graka keinen 8 Poligen Anschlüsse hat)


----------



## TotalWarFan (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



ich111 schrieb:


> Genau richtig, GPU und CPU kabel dürfte man aber eh nicht vertauschen können, weil die Stecker mal runde Pins und dann eckige haben.
> CPU ist außerdem 4+4 oder 8 Pin und Graka 6+2 (den 2 poligen Aufsatz lässt du einfach weg, wenn die Graka keinen 8 Poligen Anschlüsse hat)


 
Ich habe die Gigabyte Geforce GTX 670 OC
1.Also soll ich das rote und das grüne Kabel für die Graka nehmen?
2.soll ich den HDD Audio stecker drinlassen wenn ich die soundkarte eingebaut habe?


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

2. Du brauchst beide. Der 2 Pin vom 6+2 hängt dann einfach herunter.
2. Nein.


----------



## ich111 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> 2.soll ich den HDD Audio stecker drinlassen wenn ich die soundkarte eingebaut habe?


Nein, der kommt dann an die Soka wenn sie einen Anschluss hat


----------



## TotalWarFan (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

So ich mach jetzt die Graka rein! Wo ist sie am Besten? Neben dem Slot der CPU oder der Slot weiter rechts?


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Wieso rechts?
Die Grafikkarte kommt in den ersten PCIe 16x Slot von der CPU gesehen hinein.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Die gehört an den ersten x16 pcie slot, nicht rechts


----------



## TotalWarFan (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Muss es der erste sein? Da ist sehr wenig Platz wegen dem kühlkörper der CPU


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Das passt schon und ja es muss.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

ja sonst leidet die Anbindung drunter, das wird schon passen


----------



## TotalWarFan (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Graka drin,festgeschraubt und mit Steckern versorgt!
1.Frage:Beim reinmachen hat es etwas geknakst und geknirkst...Hat die Graka wo man sie reinsteckt sehr empfindliche PINS?
2.Frage:Ich mache jetzt die Soka rein..Soll ich sie auch auf einen 16 pin steckplatz machen oder auf einen kleineren?
und soll ich dann diesen HDD Audio stecker in die Soundkarte stecken oder auf dem Mainboardplatz lassen?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

eigentlich schon


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

1. Das ist normal.
2. Den Stecker auf dem Mainboard nützt dir nichts. Wenn er nicht auf die Soundkarte passt kannst du die Audibuchsen am Case nicht nutzen.

Denk daran dass du den Audio Controller im Bios deaktivieren musst wenn du die Soundkarte nutzt.
Der Controller sollte unter Advanced zu finden sein.


----------



## ich111 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> 2.Frage:Ich mache jetzt die Soka rein..Soll ich sie auch auf einen 16 pin steckplatz machen oder auf einen kleineren?
> und soll ich dann diesen HDD Audio stecker in die Soundkarte stecken oder auf dem Mainboardplatz lassen?


Die Soka in den x16 Slot unter der Graka (in dem x1 über der Graka wird die von der Graka aufgeheizt), weil der eh am Chipsatz und nicht an der CPU hängt. Elektrisch ist das eh nur ein x4
HD Audio an die Soka, den Onboard Sound muss man ja deaktivieren.


----------



## TotalWarFan (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Soka ist drin!
Frageie Soka ist sehr nahe vor den Propellern der GRaka ! Stört das denn nicht die Kühlung der Graka?
Wartet ich schick euch ein Bild!
http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/2931/traqh6ko_jpg.htm


----------



## ich111 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Soka ist drin!
> Frageie Soka ist sehr nahe vor den Propellern der GRaka ! Stört das denn nicht die Kühlung der Graka?


 Ein Slot ist ja dazwischen frei, dann dürfte die Kühlung kaum beeinträchtigt sein.

Wenn du alles angeschlossen hast kannst du ein paar Fotos machen (auch eines wo man das ganze Mainboard sieht), dann können wir letzte Fehlerquellen ausschließen


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Das mit der Grafikkarte und Soundkarte macht keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

es reichen ein paar cm abstand


----------



## TotalWarFan (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Das mit der Grafikkarte und Soundkarte macht keinerlei Probleme.


 Hast du das Bild dir angeschaut?
Sicher? Weil ihr wisst ja,dass ich bei den total war Games alles stark übertakten muss...


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Hast du das Bild dir angeschaut?
> Sicher? Weil ihr wisst ja,dass ich bei den total war Games alles stark übertakten muss...


 
Ja. Sicher.

Übertakten, damit du die Gallier schnell siehst und sie höchst detailliert angezeigt werden?


----------



## ich111 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Hast du das Bild dir angeschaut?
> Sicher? Weil ihr wisst ja,dass ich bei den total war Games alles stark übertakten muss...


 Ja, die Soka ist ja außerdem weder so breit wie die Graka noch so lang


----------



## TotalWarFan (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Ja. Sicher.
> 
> Übertakten, damit du die Gallier schnell siehst und sie höchst detailliert angezeigt werden?


Nein damit ich so viele Soldaten den Galliern geben kann wie es geht ohne dass es ruckelt um noch mehr von ihnen abschlachten zu können mit meinen überlegenereren römischen Herrscharen unter meiner Führung!


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Nein damit ich so viele Soldaten den Galliern geben kann wie es geht ohne dass es ruckelt um noch mehr von ihnen abschlachten zu können mit meinen überlegenereren römischen Herrscharen unter meiner Führung!


 
Ich habe hier noch nie so einen enthusiastischen Gamer gesehen. Gefällt mir.


----------



## TotalWarFan (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Ich habe hier noch nie so einen enthusiastischen Gamer gesehen. Gefällt mir.


Ja die Total War Games sind meine Lieblingsspiele!
Ich bin der grösste Total War Fan!
Ich habe alle Gold,Limited und Collectors Editionen!


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Ja die Total War Games sind meine Lieblingsspiele!
> Ich bin der grösste Total War Fan!
> Ich habe alle Gold,Limited und Collectors Editionen!


 
Vermutlich finanziert sich die Spielereihe allein von dir? 

Wie sieht es mit dem Einbau aus? Wie geht es nun nach Grafikkarte und Soundkarte weiter? Festplatten schon drin?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Ja die Total War Games sind meine Lieblingsspiele!
> Ich bin der grösste Total War Fan!
> Ich habe alle Gold,Limited und Collectors Editionen!


 
WOW das nennt sich fan


----------



## TotalWarFan (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Vermutlich finanziert sich die Spielereihe allein von dir?
> 
> Wie sieht es mit dem Einbau aus? Wie geht es nun nach Grafikkarte und Soundkarte weiter? Festplatten schon drin?


Hat schon einiges gekostet aber naja was tut man nicht alles für sein Hobby...
Egal ich verdien ja gut bei Daimler!
Allein der PC mit Monitor und dem 5.1 Sorroundsystem hat 1700 Euro gekostet! Alles nur für den einen Moment=TOTAL WAR
Ich werde nun schlafen gehen,da ich morgen Frühschicht habe 
Ich mache morgen weiter und wenn ich fertig bin schick ich Bilder
Nochmals Danke für die großzügige Hilfe von euch!
Aktueller stand:Alles drin und angeschlossen ausser die Festplatte!
Gn8 Leute!


----------



## ich111 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Hat schon einiges gekostet aber naja was tut man nicht alles für sein Hobby...
> Egal ich verdien ja gut bei Daimler!
> Allein der PC mit Monitor und dem 5.1 Sorroundsystem hat 1700 Euro gekostet! Alles nur für den einen Moment=TOTAL WAR
> Ich werde nun schlafen gehen,da ich morgen Frühschicht habe
> ...


 Mit dem PC kannst du dich auch auf andere Gebiete vorwagen


----------



## TotalWarFan (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Directupload.net - rwavxqtp.jpg


----------



## TotalWarFan (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Fstplatte und optisches Laufwerk eingebaut! Bin ich jetzt fertig mit allem? Kann ich den PC starten?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

was ahst du denn jetzt alles gemacht?
Habe den ueberblick vergessen


----------



## coroc (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Der ist ja auch schwer zu behalten, bei 670 Posts


----------



## TotalWarFan (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> was ahst du denn jetzt alles gemacht?
> Habe den ueberblick vergessen


 
Ich habe Das Mainboard mit CPU Und kühler eingebaut,dann alles angeschlossen,dann Graka und Soka eingebaut und angeschlossen,dann Festplatte und optisches Laufwerk eingebaut und angeschlossen...


----------



## TotalWarFan (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



coroc schrieb:


> Der ist ja auch schwer zu behalten, bei 670 Posts


 
Haben wirr schon soviel???? OMG


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

RAm eingebaut?


----------



## shannes (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

immer schön im Handbuch vom Mainboard schauen, was alles angeschlossen werden soll.


----------



## TotalWarFan (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

RAM ist drin ja!
Ich muss jetzt ins training danach starte ich den PC und kümmer mich um die Software
Muss ich die Festplatte und das Laufwerk mit dem Mainboard verbinden oder nur mit dem Netzteil?


----------



## st.eagle (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

sowohl als auch:

ssd an sata3
hdd und dvd an sata2.

die sata kabel liegen dem board bei.


----------



## shannes (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Muss ich die Festplatte und das Laufwerk mit dem Mainboard verbinden oder nur mit dem Netzteil?


 Strom kommt vom Netzteil. Daten kommen vom / gehen zum Mainboard. Also ja, beides wie st.eagle beschrieben.

Bei Verwendung der SSD als Systemplatte lieber erst die HDD bei der Systeminstallation noch nicht anstöpseln. (Hab ich schon ein paar mal gelesen...)


Läuft der PC nun?


----------



## TotalWarFan (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Also ich hab jetzt die Festplatte und das optische Laufwerk per Sata 3 verbunden!
Frage:Kann mir jemand diese Intel Sata plätze auf dem Mainboard markieren,welche ja besser geeignet sein sollen!


----------



## shannes (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

rtfm!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



shannes schrieb:


> rtfm!


 
Stimmt, rtfm bedeutet so viel wie *read the fucking menu*


----------



## shannes (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Stimmt, rtfm bedeutet so viel wie *read the fucking menu*


 ...manual

darin steht eigentlich alles genau beschrieben. Ist viel besser, wie wenn  dir hier jmd das raussucht, markiert und dir dann zur Verfügung stellt. 
Selbst ist der Held!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Oh ja stimmt
ABer der Mensch ist faul


----------



## ich111 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> RAM ist drin ja!
> Ich muss jetzt ins training danach starte ich den PC und kümmer mich um die Software
> Muss ich die Festplatte und das Laufwerk mit dem Mainboard verbinden oder nur mit dem Netzteil?


Das Pro3 hat nur die vom Chipsatz, da keine Zusatzcontroller verbaut sind, einfach in den Sata 2 Port mit den kleinsten Zahl stecken


----------



## TotalWarFan (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



shannes schrieb:


> ...manual
> 
> darin steht eigentlich alles genau beschrieben. Ist viel besser, wie wenn  dir hier jmd das raussucht, markiert und dir dann zur Verfügung stellt.
> Selbst ist der Held!


 Im handbuch ist nur ein Bild,wo die USB Ports beschrieben werden


----------



## shannes (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Falls du das Board in deinem Profil hast: ASRock Z77 Pro3, dann geh in  deiner Manual auf Seite 13, dort erkennst du welche SATA-Ports für den  6Gb/s (SATA3) sind (grau). Auf Seite 32 sind noch ein paar Infos. 

Tip: SSD an SATA3_0, ODD an SATA2_2 und los geht die Win-Install. Die HDD kannst dann später ranstöpseln an SATA3_1 oder einer der weiteren SATA2_x.




TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Frage:Kann mir jemand diese Intel Sata plätze auf dem Mainboard markieren,welche ja besser geeignet sein sollen!


 
btw. Du hast keinen Zusatzchip für weitere SATA-Ports. Deine werden alle vom Intel-Chipsatz bereitgestellt.


----------



## TotalWarFan (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



shannes schrieb:


> Falls du das Board in deinem Profil hast: ASRock Z77 Pro3, dann geh in  deiner Manual auf Seite 13, dort erkennst du welche SATA-Ports für den  6Gb/s (SATA3) sind (grau). Auf Seite 32 sind noch ein paar Infos.
> 
> Tip: SSD an SATA3_0, ODD an SATA2_2 und los geht die Win-Install. Die HDD kannst dann später ranstöpseln an SATA3_1 oder einer der weiteren SATA2_x.
> 
> ...



Ich habe gar keine SSD.SSD´s gehn mir nicht ab^^


----------



## shannes (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

oh mist, sorry! bin davon ausgegangen, da du sonst nicht nur billigste hardware verbaut hast, dass du dann auf das bauteil, das den meisten boost fürs system bringt, nicht verzichtest. hab den ganzen thread nimmer im blick. 

Ja dann is es nicht so schlimm. Hat deine HDD nen SATA3-Anschluss? Dann mach den auf SATA3_*0*.
Wichtig ist, dass dein Systemlaufwerk auf/an einem der "unteren/vorderen" (kleine Nummer 0;1;2;... wie bei SATA3_*0*) Anschlüsse hängt. Bei manchen Boards wird das vorgeschrieben. Bei deinem weiß ich es nicht. Kannst ja selber mal nachlesen. Naja, aber falsch machen tust damit nix.
Wenn die HDD nur SATA2 hat, dann kannst auch einen SATA2-Anschluss nehmen... 

Das ODD kannst auf einen der SATA2 stecken. Wenn Platz hast, dann nimm auch ne kleine Nummer.


----------



## TotalWarFan (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



shannes schrieb:


> oh mist, sorry! bin davon ausgegangen, da du sonst nicht nur billigste hardware verbaut hast, dass du dann auf das bauteil, das den meisten boost fürs system bringt, nicht verzichtest. hab den ganzen thread nimmer im blick.
> 
> Ja dann is es nicht so schlimm. Hat deine HDD nen SATA3-Anschluss? Dann mach den auf SATA3_*0*.
> Wichtig ist, dass dein Systemlaufwerk auf/an einem der "unteren/vorderen" (kleine Nummer 0;1;2;... wie bei SATA3_*0*) Anschlüsse hängt. Bei manchen Boards wird das vorgeschrieben. Bei deinem weiß ich es nicht. Kannst ja selber mal nachlesen. Naja, aber falsch machen tust damit nix.
> ...


Mein PC wird ein reiner GamerPC da bringt mir SSD gar nichts


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Mein PC wird ein reiner GamerPC da bringt mir SSD gar nichts


 
Booten und laden muss allerdings jeder PC, deswegen nutzt jedem User eine SSD. Ob man allerdings darauf verzichten kann ist eine andere Sache. Du kannst es, ich könnte es niemals. Bin auch am überlegen ob ich noch eine 2te bei meinem Tagebuch einplanen sollte.


----------



## TotalWarFan (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Booten und laden muss allerdings jeder PC, deswegen nutzt jedem User eine SSD. Ob man allerdings darauf verzichten kann ist eine andere Sache. Du kannst es, ich könnte es niemals. Bin auch am überlegen ob ich noch eine 2te bei meinem Tagebuch einplanen sollte.


 
Warum könntest du es niemals?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Warum könntest du es niemals?


 
Ich habe lange genug mit einem langsamen PC gelebt. Ich will auch den Turbo spüren. 
Aber bis dahin dauert das noch ein Jährchen.

Was macht denn dein PC im Moment?


----------



## TotalWarFan (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Er läuft und ich installiere Windows 7!
Muss ich Windows 7 benutzerdefiniert anklicken?


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ja musst du.


----------



## TotalWarFan (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

ok windows 7 wird gerade heruntergeladen


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Du lädst dir jetzt eine ISO Datei herunter?


----------



## TotalWarFan (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Was ist eine ISO DATEI?
Ich habe noch gar nichts im Bios eingestellt? Gibts da lohnenswertes einzustellen?
Ich bekomme mit HDMI kein Signal! Wo kann das Problem sein? Muss ich die GTX 670 erst aktivieren? Läuft vielleicht nur die integierte Grafikeinheit des prozessors?


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Du lädst doch Windows gerade herunter. Was lädst du herunter und wo?


----------



## TotalWarFan (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ich habe eine windows 7 CD hereingeschoben hab benutzerdefiniert angeklickt dann wurde heruntergeladen und nun ist mein PC fertig also sieht mal so aus ich bin im desktop
HDMI funktioniert nicht.Graka geht,da die Lüfter drehen


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Wie laut ist er im Idle?


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Ich habe eine windows 7 CD hereingeschoben hab benutzerdefiniert angeklickt dann wurde heruntergeladen und nun ist mein PC fertig also sieht mal so aus ich bin im desktop
> HDMI funktioniert nicht.Graka geht,da die Lüfter drehen


 
Ach so du hast die Windows Updates herunter geladen. Das ist logisch.
HDMI musst du im Treiber erst einstellen.


----------



## TotalWarFan (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Wie laut ist er im Idle?


 
Was ist denn ein Idle?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein Idle?


 
Wenn du nur den Desktop offen hast und er nichts lädt ist er im Idle.

Idle = Leerlauf


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Wenn keine Last auf CPU oder GPU ist wird das Idle genannt.
Den Browser mit ein paar Tabs offen haben ist z.B. auch noch Idle.


----------



## TotalWarFan (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Achso
Hey ich wollte gerade Grafik treiber installieren von Gigabyte aber da steht jetzt,dass keine kompatible grafik hardware gefunden wurde


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Wieso Gigabyte?
Meinst du den für die IGP?
Lade dir erst mal den für die Grafikkarte herunter.


----------



## TotalWarFan (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Hä?
Ich habe einfach die CD reingelegt wo bei der Grafikkarte dabei war^^
Muss ich die GTX 670 irgendwie aktivieren und die integrierte Grafikeinheit deaktivieren?!


----------



## shannes (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

an welchen Anschluss hast du den gerade das Bildsignal-Kabel angeschlossen? Board oder Grafikkarte?


----------



## TotalWarFan (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Board weil ich nicht weis wo ich hdmi aktivieren kann


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Board weil ich nicht weis wo ich hdmi aktivieren kann


 
Schließ das an die Grafikkarte an.


----------



## TotalWarFan (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Dann steht da HDMI NO SIGNAL


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Dann steht da HDMI NO SIGNAL


 
Versuchs doch erstmal mit DVI.


----------



## TotalWarFan (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Da steht auch DVI NO SIGNAL
Also kaputt ist die Grafikkarte definitiv nicht,da die Lüfter laufen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Das heißt noch lange nicht dass da nicht irgendetwas kaputt ist


----------



## TotalWarFan (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ja aber was soll ich denn jetzt machen?
Habe ich sie auch richtig angeschlossen? Also ich habe sie ganz sachte auf das Mainboard gesteckt festgeschraubt und dann die 2 6 poligen stecker für die Energieversorgung drangemacht! Muss man sonst noch kabel dran machen?


----------



## shannes (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Habe ich sie auch richtig angeschlossen? Also ich habe sie ganz sachte auf das Mainboard gesteckt festgeschraubt und dann die 2 6 poligen stecker für die Energieversorgung drangemacht! Muss man sonst noch kabel dran machen?


 hört sich doch schon mal gut an. Manchmal nervt der digitale Ausgang auch mal. Dann klappte es mit dem VGA (blauer Stecker).

Aber du meintest doch, dass du schon mal im Windows-Desktop warst. Was hast du denn nun gemacht, dass du kein Signal mehr hast?

Du hast nun zwei Grafikkarten in deinem PC. Einmal die GTX 670 von nvidia und die HD 4000 von Intel (iGPU im i5-3570K). Wir sehen jetzt mal vom Durchschleusen der Grafiksignale ab (Lucid's Virtu).
Von Gigabyte bekommst nen Treiben für deine GTX, den würdest aber auch auf der Homepage von nvidia finden.
Von ASRock gibt's den Treiber für deine iGPU, aber auch von Intel.

Im BIOS deines Boards kannst du normaler Weise festlegen, welche Grafikkarte du willst. Zum Beispiel kann man dort auch die iGPU abschalten.
Da du Zocken willst, schließe bitte die GTX an deinen Bildschirm an und installier den nvidia-treiber.


----------



## TotalWarFan (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

ICH HABE TOLLE NACHRICHTEN!!!
Der Thread hier kann nun endlich geschlossen werden bzw. beendet werden!
ES GEHT NUN ALLES YEAH!!!! FREUDE PUR!
Ich bedanke mich bei allen für die großzügige Unterstützung!
Ich werde weiter im Forum aktiv bleiben!
Ohne euch wäre dies alles nicht möglich geworden!
Nochmals vielen dank!


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Dann benachrichtige einen Moderator. Die kümmern sich darum.


----------



## TotalWarFan (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Leider können erst morgen meine epischen Schlachtenabenteuer als römischer Feldherr beginnen,da ich jetzt schlafen gehen muss 
Ja ich werde einen Moderator darüber berichtigen!


----------



## ich111 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Danke für das Lob und viel Spaß in den Schlachten, der nächste Rechnerzusammebau geht dann ganz flott, jetzt wo du weist was wo hingehört und was welcher Stecker ist


----------



## Softy (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Hey,

super dass es jetzt läuft 

Aber in welchem Slot steckt die Grafikkarte jetzt, im oberen oder unteren? Welches Board hast Du?

Ich würde den Thread offen lassen, dann kannst Du ihn einfach weiter benutzen, falls noch Fragen oder Probleme auftreten sollten.


----------



## TotalWarFan (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Also ich habe die GPU in dem großen Slot direkt an der CPU und die soundkarte in dem Slot direkt daneben
Ich hatte die GPU nicht richtig im Mainboard slot drin anscheinend
Bin noch auf der Arbeit ich will endlich hein das erste mal auf meinem neuen PC zocken!
Achja meine CPU läuft im desktopmodus also ohne irgendwas zu machen auf 35°C!
Ist das gut oder zuviel?


----------



## Softy (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Das mit der Grafikkarte passt 

Die Soundkarte könntest Du auch in einen weiter entfernten Slot stecken, ist temperaturtechnisch etwas besser.

Bei Sandy- und IvyBridge ist das oft so, dass die Temperatur eines Kerns um einige Grad nach oben abweicht. 35°C wären dann schon OK. Interessant ist aber die Temperatur unter Last, z.B. Prime95.


----------



## coroc (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Sieht ok aus, was für ne Raumtemperatur hast du? Meine Backofen (Phenom 2 X4 55€3.6Ghz mit 125W TDP) wird ähnlich warm, gekühlt wird er vom Scythe Mugen


----------



## TotalWarFan (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Meine Raumtemperatur ist 24°C
Achja wenn ich die IGP im BIOS deaktiviere..Ist dann meine GPU leistungsfähiger beim Zocken?


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Die IGP kannst du nicht deaktivieren und die dedizierte Grafikkarte hat nichts mit der IGP zu tun.


----------



## TotalWarFan (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Also wenn ich meinen monitor per hdmi verbunden habe arbeitet der IGP gar nichts?


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Hast du den Monitor an die Grafikkarte angeschlossen?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du den Monitor an die Grafikkarte angeschlossen?


 
Aber schon an der Graka oder?


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Aber schon an der Graka oder?


 
Es kann auch die IGP sein daher frage ich.


----------



## TotalWarFan (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Der Monitor ist per hdmi mit meiner gigabyte gtx 670 OC verbunden


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Das ist doch super. Die IGP schaltet automatisch ab und braucht dann weniger als 1 Watt.


----------



## TotalWarFan (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ich schreibe euch gerade jetzt über meinen neuen PC


----------



## ich111 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Ich schreibe euch gerade jetzt über meinen neuen PC


 Glückwunsch, wann gehts auf in die Schlacht? Willst du noch irgendwas wissen (z.B. welche Treiber etc.)?


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Ich schreibe euch gerade jetzt über meinen neuen PC


 
Hoffentlich hast du vorher die Treiber, Windows Updates und einen Virenscanner installiert.


----------



## ich111 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hast du vorher die Treiber, Windows Updates und einen Virenscanner installiert.


 Der Ethernet Controller Driver muss schon drauf sein


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Ich schreibe euch gerade jetzt über meinen neuen PC


 
Wie viele Gallier mussten schon dran glauben?

Ist der Leistungsunterschied marginal oder spürbar?


----------



## TotalWarFan (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Wie viele Gallier mussten schon dran glauben?
> 
> Ist der Leistungsunterschied marginal oder spürbar?



spürbar?!!!! Mein alter Gamer PC ist 5 Jahre alt!
Ich hatte eben 10000 Mann auf einem Schlachtfeld ohne lags alles auf maximalen details mit anti aliasing! DER WAHNSINN HAMMER GEIL!
Ja es mussten insgesamt schon genau 14480 Gallier dran glauben! Und wegen meiner unglaublich guten Führung als römischer Feldherr auf dem Schlachtfeld mussten insgesamt nur 1800 Römer dran glauben


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



ich111 schrieb:


> Der Ethernet Controller Driver muss schon drauf sein


 
Muss nicht. Wlan.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Glückwunsch Scheint ja zu funktioneiern
Der erste Selbstgebaue PC ist immer der schönste


----------



## TotalWarFan (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Muss nicht. Wlan.



Da war so ein Norton security drauf welches aber in 60 Tagen abläuft


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Da war so ein Norton security drauf welches aber in 60 Tagen abläuft


 
Installiere Windows mal neu und schmeiß das ganze Zeugs runter.


----------



## TotalWarFan (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ich hab mal eine Frage
Ich will jetzt mein Crontrol E 300 Teufel 5.1 PC-Sourround anlage an den PC anschließen! Muss ich vorher die Soundkarte irgendwie aktivieren bzw 5.1 einstellen?


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Nein. einfach anschließen und im Treiber der Soundkarte den Modus auswählen.


----------



## TotalWarFan (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Wo bekomme ich den Treiber für die Soundkarte?


----------



## Softy (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Auffa Homepage.


----------



## TotalWarFan (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ok hab ihn jetzt heruntergeladen aber irgendwie gehts nicht! Kann den nicht irgendwas was mit PC zu tun hat beim ersten Mal klappen


----------



## ich111 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Ok hab ihn jetzt heruntergeladen aber irgendwie gehts nicht! Kann den nicht irgendwas was mit PC zu tun hat beim ersten Mal klappen


Onboard Sound deaktiviert? 64 bit Treiber?


----------



## TotalWarFan (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Da steht es sei ein 32 bit treiber!
Wie deaktiviere ich den onboard sound?
Wenn ich das hinbekommen habe bin ich endlich fertig also insgesamt wenn man das audiosystem dazu zählt


----------



## ich111 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Dann hold dir den 64 bit Treiber (du hast doch Win 7 x64??).
Den Onboard Sound kannst du im BIOS deaktivieren


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Juni 2012)

Hast du windoof 64?


----------



## TotalWarFan (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Man ey! Ich könnt ausrasten! Ich hab gestern abend meinen computer mal nochmal gestartet nach dem fußballspiel und dann stand da aufeinmal,dass mein Windows 7 nicht aktiviert ist.Ich hab dann den Code eingegeben aber dann stand da dass keine Verbindung hergestellt werden konnte! Was mach ich jetzt? Alle Treiber sind gelöscht!


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Wieso sind alle Treiber gelöscht? 

Du kannst Windows auch (kostenfrei) telefonisch aktivieren, wenn das online nicht funktioniert.


----------



## shannes (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

also alle Treiber sind weg? mhh....
Dann auch der LAN-Treiber?

Kannst du noch ins Internet?


----------



## TotalWarFan (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Nein geht gar nix mehr ! Ich muss wohl irgendwie bei Dell anrufen,damit sie es wieder freischalten!


----------



## ich111 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Nein geht gar nix mehr ! Ich muss wohl irgendwie bei Dell anrufen,damit sie es wieder freischalten!


 Ruf einfach mal an, dass dürfte eh bei Microsoft sein und aus dem Festnetz kostet es nichts


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ruf bei Microsoft an und frage ob sies dir frei machen


----------



## ich111 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

In Windows wird dir eh eine Nummer angezeigt die du zur aktivierung anrufen sollst Dazu solltest du vorm PC sitzen


----------



## TotalWarFan (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Yeah! Habs geschafft! Bin wieder freigeschaltet!
Aber jetzt muss ich die ganzen Treiber wieder draufmachen


----------



## shannes (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

keine Ahnung, was da bei dir abging. 
Hab das Problem selbst noch nie gehabt und auch noch nix darüber gehört. Mh .... Aber wenn's nun wieder passt....


----------



## TotalWarFan (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ja da stand meine bestätigungsfrist wäre abgelaufen und ich hätte eine gefälschte Software und so


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Aber wieso wurden die Treiber deinstalliert?  Oder warst Du das?


----------



## shannes (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Ja, die Frist kenne ich schon. Jedoch nicht den Deinstall aller Treiber..... komisch!


----------



## TotalWarFan (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*

Nein sie waren nicht mehr da hab überall gekuckt!
Habe sie aber gerade jetzt wieder alle heruntergeladen
Jetzt muss ich nur noch irgendwie hinkriegen,dass meine 5.1 Anlage funktioniert
1.Ich habe mehrmals geprüft ob alles richtig angeschlossen ist>check
2.Ich habe über so einen test auf dem pc gekuckt ob alle Lautsprecher und der Subwoofer funktionieren>check
Was jetzt? Ich habe die Soundkarte und stecker geprüft! Da geht auch alles!
Der HDD Audio stecker vom mainboard steckt auf der Soundkarte!
Was muss ich nun tun? Onboard sound deaktivieren?


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



Softy schrieb:


> Aber wieso wurden die Treiber deinstalliert?


 
Geht überhaupt nicht.


----------



## TotalWarFan (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!!)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Geht überhaupt nicht.



Zu was könnt ihr mir dann raten?


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*

Installiere Windows neu und gehe Schritt für Schritt vor und deaktiviere die Windows Update Funktion.
Und schalte den Onboardsound im Bios ab.


----------



## TotalWarFan (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*

Wie kann ich den Onboard sound im Bios abschalten?
Warum die Windows Update funktion deaktivieren? Ist doch cool wenn mein Windows 7 immer auf dem neuesten Stand ist!


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*

Schau im Bios nach. Steht da irgendwo.

Du sollst die Update Funktion deaktivieren wenn du die Treiber und sowas installieren willst. Die Update Funktion stört da nur.
Was du danach machst ist deine Sache aber da Microsoft sowieso nur 1x im Monat Updates veröffentlicht reicht es wenn du 1x im Monat manuell nach Updates suchst.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du sollst die Update Funktion deaktivieren wenn du die Treiber und sowas installieren willst. Die Update Funktion stört da nur.
> Was du danach machst ist deine Sache aber da Microsoft sowieso nur 1x im Monat Updates veröffentlicht reicht es wenn du 1x im Monat manuell nach Updates suchst.


 
Verlangsamen die Updates nicht auch den Rechner? Und besonders Avira?


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Verlangsamen die Updates nicht auch den Rechner? Und besonders Avira?


 
Nein. Es wird ja nichts ständig nach Updates gesucht. Windows sucht immer um 3 Uhr nach Updates und zwar täglich.
Und das ist eben quatsch weil Microsoft nur an jedem 2. Dienstag im Monat Updates veröffentlicht.
Es reicht also wenn du an dem Mittwoch dann die Updates suchst und installierst und dann kannst du das wieder vergessen.
Ich habe meine Update Funktion deaktiviert und suche eben exakt am 2. Mittwoch im Monat.

Wie das mir Avira ist weiß ich nicht. Gibt es echt noch Leute die den Dreck benutzen?


----------



## TotalWarFan (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*

Wie kann ich die Updatefunktion deaktivieren ohne windows 7 neu zu installieren?
habs hinbekommen. Mein pc sucht nun niemehr nach windows updates


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*

Mach mal folgendes:
Start -- Systemsteuerung -- Windows Updates -- Einstellung ändern -- deaktivieren.


----------



## TotalWarFan (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Mach mal folgendes:
> Start -- Systemsteuerung -- Windows Updates -- Einstellung ändern -- deaktivieren.


 Hab ich gemacht! Danke


----------



## TotalWarFan (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*

Den GPU Boost und den CPU Boost muss ich erst aktivieren oder ist der automatisch an?


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*

Meinst Du den Turbo Modus? Der funktioniert automatisch.


----------



## TotalWarFan (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*



Softy schrieb:


> Meinst Du den Turbo Modus? Der funktioniert automatisch.


 
Ja genau der!
Weil ich hab eben rome total war gespielt mit 18000 Soldaten auf einem Schlachtfeld und es hat geruckelt


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*

Dann müsstest Du mal schauen, was da am Limit läuft, die Grafikkarte oder die CPU.

Die Auslastung der  Grafikkarte kannst Du mit GPU-Z anschauen, die Auslastung der CPU mit dem  Windows-Befehl "perfmon"


----------



## TotalWarFan (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*

Wo finde ich GPU-Z und wo gibt es diesen Befehl? Sorry hab da gar keine Ahnung


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*

GPU-Z - Download - CHIP Online

Und "perfmon" kannst Du unten links in die Befehlszeile eingeben (nachdem Du den Windows-Button angeklickt hast).


----------



## TotalWarFan (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*



Softy schrieb:


> GPU-Z - Download - CHIP Online
> 
> Und "perfmon" kannst Du unten links in die Befehlszeile eingeben (nachdem Du den Windows-Button angeklickt hast).


 
Ok werd ich nach dem fußballspiel mal versuchen!


----------



## TotalWarFan (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*

YAH HABE ENDLICH ALLES GESCHAFFT YEEEES
SOUNDSYSTEM DIE TREIBER EINFACH ALLES FUNKTIONIERT!
BIN überglücklich! Nochmals danke an euch alle!
Nur der Kauf einer SSD bereue ich etwas  egal vielleicht kauf ich mir noch eine


----------



## ich111 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*

Die kann man ja immer nachrüsten, außerdem laufen die Spiele dann auch nicht schneller.

Hast du jetz schon die limitierende Komponente gefunden?


----------



## TotalWarFan (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*



ich111 schrieb:


> Die kann man ja immer nachrüsten, außerdem laufen die Spiele dann auch nicht schneller.
> 
> Hast du jetz schon die limitierende Komponente gefunden?



limitierende Komponente?!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*

Teile welche ausbremsen


----------



## st.eagle (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie das mir Avira ist weiß ich nicht. Gibt es echt noch Leute die den Dreck benutzen?


 
welche antivirus-software würdest du empfehlen?


----------



## Softy (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*

Ich finde Avast! prima


----------



## TotalWarFan (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*

Avast ist top!


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*



st.eagle schrieb:


> welche antivirus-software würdest du empfehlen?


 


Softy schrieb:


> Ich finde Avast! prima


 


TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Avast ist top!


 
Genau die. Avast reicht in der kostenlosen Version.
Du kannst dich mit einer Fake Mail Adresse registrieren. Einfach was ausdenken was du da eintippen sollst.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*

Ein Kumpel hat Avast. Ich finde die Stimme genial.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*

Die habe ich abgeschaltet weil sie nervt.


----------



## shannes (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*

oh ja, hab aber lange gebraucht,  bis ich die Einstelloption gefunden hatte. Der Reiter "Klänge" ging bei mir immer unter. Hab das irgendwie immer überlesen. War auf der Suche nach "Sounds" oder "Töne" ..... 
Aber nerven tut's schon, wenn da total unvorbereitet einer bei der Arbeit reinquatscht ....


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*

Du kannst die Sprache austauschen.
Ich hatte mir mal was von Manfred Lehmann besorgt -- das ist die deutsche Stimme von Bruce Willis -- kam ganz witzig.
Aber irgendwann nervt das Gequatsche einfach und daher hab ich es abgeschaltet.


----------



## shannes (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*

is ja witzig ... nice2have. Aber mir ist es lieber, wenn da niemand quatscht. Aber danke für den Tip/Hinweis.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*

Eben. Irgendwann nervt das Gelabere. Anfangs noch ein netter Gag aber er stört dann doch mal und dann bist du froh wenn du weißt wie das abgeschaltet wird.


----------



## st.eagle (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich finde Avast! prima





TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Avast ist top!





Threshold schrieb:


> Genau die. Avast reicht in der kostenlosen Version.
> Du kannst dich mit einer Fake Mail Adresse registrieren. Einfach was ausdenken was du da eintippen sollst.





DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel hat Avast. Ich finde die Stimme genial.



danke jungs, dann habe ich diesbezüglich alles richtig gemacht!!! nutze nämlich auch avast!!!


----------



## TotalWarFan (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*

Hey Leute ich wollte mich mal wieder melden und euch mitteilen wie alles so klappt!
Mein PC läuft tip top! Windows 7 und das 5.1 Sound system per audiokarte auch!
Nur ich glaube ich habe keine gute CPU erwischt,da sie im Idle 41°C hat was ich recht viel finde^^


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Nur ich glaube ich habe keine gute CPU erwischt,da sie im Idle 41°C hat was ich recht viel finde^^


 
Liest du das mit CPU-Z aus? Wenn Ja, probier dennoch mal ein anderes Auslesprogramm.


----------



## ich111 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Hey Leute ich wollte mich mal wieder melden und euch mitteilen wie alles so klappt!
> Mein PC läuft tip top! Windows 7 und das 5.1 Sound system per audiokarte auch!
> Nur ich glaube ich habe keine gute CPU erwischt,da sie im Idle 41°C hat was ich recht viel finde^^


 Was hast du getaktet, wie schaut die Temp mit Prime 95 aus und mit welchem Programm ließt du aus? Zum Auslesen empfehle ich Core Temp


----------



## TotalWarFan (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*

Ich habe es per asrock treiber welcher auf der CD war gelesen


----------



## ich111 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*

Machs nochmal mit Core Temp und auch unter Vollast, das ist wichtiger (Prime 95)


----------



## TotalWarFan (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*

wo bekomm ich das?kannst du mir einen download-link posten?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> wo bekomm ich das?kannst du mir einen download-link posten?


 
Core Temp - Download - CHIP Online

CPU-Z - Download - CHIP Online

http://www.chip.de/downloads/Prime95_15729123.html


----------



## TotalWarFan (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*

was soll ich anklicken? Datei öffnen oder speichern?


----------



## ich111 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> was soll ich anklicken? Datei öffnen oder speichern?


 Ich speicher lieber, weil ich dann weiß wo die Datei liegt und ich sie wieder löschen kann


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> was soll ich anklicken? Datei öffnen oder speichern?


 
Das ist relativ egal. Klick Datei Öffnen.


----------



## TotalWarFan (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Das ist relativ egal. Klick Datei Öffnen.



ok mach ich


----------



## TotalWarFan (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*

WOW da steht unter vollast 59 °C!!!!
Gut oder schlecht?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> WOW da steht unter vollast 59 °C!!!!
> Gut oder schlecht?


 
Das ist absolut gut.


----------



## ich111 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> WOW da steht unter vollast 59 °C!!!!
> Gut oder schlecht?


 Das ist ok, alles unter 70° ist meiner Meinung nach in Ordnung, wie siehts im Idle aus oder wenn die Graka und die CPU voll belastet werden?


----------



## TotalWarFan (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*



ich111 schrieb:


> Das ist ok, alles unter 70° ist meiner Meinung nach in Ordnung, wie siehts im Idle aus oder wenn die Graka und die CPU voll belastet werden?



Idle=42°C


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*

Rete mal Graka plus CPU bei vollast, das machts nochmal wärmer


----------



## ich111 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Idle=42°C


 Das kommt mir etwas warm vor, wahrscheinlich lässt du die Gehäuselüfter auf sehr niedriger Stufe laufen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*

Aber di Temps sind noch in Ordnung, es kommt auch auf die Zimmertemperatur an


----------



## TotalWarFan (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Rete mal Graka plus CPU bei vollast, das machts nochmal wärmer



Wie kann ich den Lüfter thermalright macho hr 02 schneller drehen lasseen?


----------



## ich111 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Aber di Temps sind noch in Ordnung, es kommt auch auf die Zimmertemperatur an


Stimmt Kannst du die Zimmertemperatur mal messen?



TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Wie kann ich den Lüfter thermalright macho hr 02 schneller drehen lasseen?


Im Bios des Mainboards, da kannst du einen Zieltemperatur und eine minimalstufe einstellen: Die Zieltemperatur würde ich auf ~60° setzen und die Minimalstufe so, dass man nichts/kaum was hört


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*



ich111 schrieb:


> Stimmt Kannst du die Zimmertemperatur mal messen?
> 
> 
> Im Bios des Mainboards, da kannst du einen Zieltemperatur und eine minimalstufe einstellen: Die Zieltemperatur würde ich auf ~60° setzen und die Minimalstufe so, dass man nichts/kaum was hört


 
Würde ich auch sagen


----------



## TotalWarFan (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*

Hey Leute ich wollte mich mal wieder melden.Mein PC läuft immernoch klasse.Ich habe keinerlei Hardware oder Software Probleme.Deswegen nochmal großen Dank an eure Hilfe.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*

Wie laut empfindest du ihn im Idle und unter Load?

Welche Anwendungen und Spiele tätigst du mit ihm?


----------



## TotalWarFan (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Meine Gamer PC Zusammenstellung (benötige Hilfe!)*

Hörbar ist er  Aber für laut empfinde ich ihn eigentlich nicht.
Ich spiele viel die Total War Games welche ruckeln aber kein Wunder wenn ich versuche 40000 Soldaten auf ein Schlachtfeld zu bringen^^
Sonst spiel ich League of legends,Herr der Ringe online und Herr der Ringe Krieg im Norden


----------

